# We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)



## Cannabidiol

We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)

I suffer from paranoid schizoprenia. In 2002 I took a clinical study where I was put on pure Cannabidiol to to test it's effects on Schizoprenia. It worked great as an anti-psychotic, but what really fascinated me was that after taking the supplements for about a week my social phobia and anxiety were gone completely! For the first time in my life, I felt what I believe is how all normal people (without social anxiety/phobia) feel like.

It is my belief that the reason so many humans suffer from anxiety is due to a lack of Cannabidiol in the brain. The facts can't be anymore obvious. More and more studies are surfacing showing that our entire body has a huge intricate Cannabidiol system implemented.

My guess is that for millions of years, animals and humans consumed Cannabidiol rich fruits and plants that are now extinct. Cannabis is the only remaining Cannabidiol producing plant. Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and can be used daily as an anxiolytic or anticonvulsant with no bad side effects or cognitive defects that benzodiazepines cause!

I'm posting here today to ask you guys to help me get the word out on this miraculous drug so we can get the laws changed and have Cannabidiol in production ASAP. Then we will finally be able to live our life the way God or the Universe intended.


----------



## Porterdog

Do you respond well to normal weed?


----------



## riptide991

Anandamide released after steady jogging for 20-30 minutes targets the same receptors and acts much in the same way. This is what's called the Runners High.


----------



## Inshallah

My social anxiety used to get a lot worse after having smoked weed. Worse than after high doses of caffeine even. Am I missing something here?


----------



## riptide991

Inshallah said:


> My social anxiety used to get a lot worse after having smoked weed. Worse than after high doses of caffeine even. Am I missing something here?


Ugh Marijuana is horrible for anxiety. I used to freak out on that ****. But I still continued to use it daily, how odd. Anyways, I wouldn't even trust cannabidiol on its own without THC or any of the other compounds in marijuana. Now Anandamide I trust 100% as this is what our own body creates and it binds to similar receptors.



> Researchers Discover Function for Brain's Marijuana-Like Compound
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Researchers, funded in part by the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA) of
> the National Institutes of Health, have discovered a function for a natural
> compound in the brain that is chemically similar to the active ingredient in
> marijuana. This finding may lead to the development of new medications for
> treating a wide variety of disorders.
> 
> Scientists have known since 1992 that the brain contains a compound that binds
> to the same sites in the brain as delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the
> active ingredient in marijuana. Evidence accumulated that this compound called
> anandamide, inhibited movement when administered to laboratory animals. Now,
> researchers at the University of California at Irvine; The Scripps Research
> Institute in La Jolla, California; and Universidad Complutense in Spain; have
> determined that anandamide inhibits movement by counteracting another brain
> chemical called dopamine.
> 
> "This study of anandamide function in the brain is an example of how research
> on drug abuse can lead to possible treatments for seemingly unrelated
> diseases," says NIDA Director Dr. Alan I. Leshner. "Abnormalities in the
> dopamine system in the brain are thought to play a major role in several
> neurological and psychiatric disorders, as well as in drug addiction, so new
> medications that can counteract these abnormalities might prove useful in
> treating more than one disease."
> 
> The Scripps' researchers postulate that "anandamide and dopamine act in
> opposite ways to control movements in an area of the brain called the dorsal
> striatum." Dr. Andrea Giuffrida of the University of California at Irvine
> explains that, "Dopamine stimulates movements by acting in this area, and
> anandamide normally inhibits this action of dopamine."
> 
> Determining that anandamide can counteract dopamine may prove useful in the
> development of medications for treating diseases that seem to involve dopamine
> inbalances in the brain, suggests Dr. Giuffrida. *Some diseases may be caused by
> too much dopamine in certain brain regions, or perhaps hypersensitivity of
> brain sites targeted by dopamine. These diseases include schizophrenia and
> Gilles de la Tourette syndrome, which is characterized by facial tics,
> repeating of words and phrases, and uncontrollable shouting of obscenities.* In
> these diseases, medications that mimic anandamide might reduce symptoms by
> dampening dopamine overactivity.
> 
> On the other hand, medications that block anandamide action in the brain may
> prove useful in diseases that seem to involve too little dopamine in certain
> brain regions or hyposensitivity of dopamine targets, he says. These diseases
> include drug addiction and Parkinson's disease, a movement disorder.
> 
> In the study, Dr. Giuffrida and his colleagues first determined that
> stimulating the nerve cells in the dorsal striatum, which is involved in
> movement control, caused the nerve cells to release anandamide. This indicated
> that anandamide, like dopamine, is one of the messenger chemicals that nerve
> cells in the brain use for communicating with each other, according to the
> scientists.
> 
> The investigators then administered a dopamine-like drug called quinpirole into
> the dorsal striatum, which caused the anandamide level in this area to jump
> eightfold. This indicated that dopamine stimulates nerve cells in the dorsal
> striatum that release anandamide.
> 
> Finally, the researchers looked at the effects of a compound that blocks
> anandamide function on movements induced by quinpirole. After an hour,
> quinpirole by itself caused the rats to move around their cage more and engage
> in activities, such as sniffing, with greater frequency. However, pretreating
> the rats with the anandamide blocker caused the rats to move around the cage
> and sniff even more than they did with just quinpirole. This indicated that, in
> the dorsal striatum, anandamide ordinarily inhibits dopamine's stimulatory
> effect on movements, says Dr. Giuffrida. Administering the anandamide blocker
> removed this inhibitory control, thereby allowing the dopamine-mimicking drug,
> quinpirole, to stimulate movement even more than usual.
> 
> This study will be published in the April issue of Nature Neuroscience.
> 
> NIDA supports more than 85 percent of the world's research on the health
> aspects of drug abuse and addiction. The Institute also carries out a large
> variety of programs to ensure the rapid dissemination of research information
> and its implementation in policy and practice. Fact sheets on health effects of
> drugs of abuse and other topics can be ordered free of charge in English and
> Spanish, by calling NIDA Infofax at 1-888-NIH-NIDA (-644-6432) or
> 1-888-TTY-NIDA (-889-6432) for the deaf. These fact sheets and further
> information on NIDA research and other activities can be found on the NIDA home
> page at http://www.nida.nih.gov/.


This is why my social anxiety is usually eliminated when I get the runners high. Dopamine is good in some regions of the brain, bad in others. This is why you can't simply take a drug that works on the dopamine transporter system and assume it will cure your problems. Anandamide however seems to target only specific areas. Marijuana on the other hand can increase dopamine in areas that will cause paranoia and anxiety.


----------



## robotaffliction

Interesting post Cannabidiol. I think a few people replying here didn't understand what you were talking about which is cannabidiol (CBD) and not weed which has nothing to do with your post since weed is mostly THC. It's nearly impossible to find weed without THC in places like western Canada and California (they're generally about 20% THC and 0-2% CBD), you'd think with the medical MJ situation someone would be producing these CBD-rich plants.

The CBD is known to reduce the social isolation induced by THC and the research groups given CBD only actually had improved social interaction vs. placebo.

It is legal in my current location to produce such a product (perhaps an extracted CBD pill from a plant with no THC), but I don't know if it'd be very profitable because the MMJ market is dominated by stoners and very few of the profit really comes from the real medical users. I've heard of some pharmacological activity of cannabidiol such as agonism of the 5-HT1a receptor and anti-cancer activity as well!



Cannabidiol said:


> We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)
> 
> I suffer from paranoid schizoprenia. In 2002 I took a clinical study where I was put on pure Cannabidiol to to test it's effects on Schizoprenia. It worked great as an anti-psychotic, but what really fascinated me was that after taking the supplements for about a week my social phobia and anxiety were gone completely! For the first time in my life, I felt what I believe is how all normal people (without social anxiety/phobia) feel like.
> 
> It is my belief that the reason so many humans suffer from anxiety is due to a lack of Cannabidiol in the brain. The facts can't be anymore obvious. More and more studies are surfacing showing that our entire body has a huge intricate Cannabidiol system implemented.
> 
> My guess is that for millions of years, animals and humans consumed Cannabidiol rich fruits and plants that are now extinct. Cannabis is the only remaining Cannabidiol producing plant. Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and can be used daily as an anxiolytic or anticonvulsant with no bad side effects or cognitive defects that benzodiazepines cause!
> 
> I'm posting here today to ask you guys to help me get the word out on this miraculous drug so we can get the laws changed and have Cannabidiol in production ASAP. Then we will finally be able to live our life the way God or the Universe intended.


----------



## euphoria

Cannabidiol said:


> We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)
> 
> I suffer from paranoid schizoprenia. In 2002 I took a clinical study where I was put on pure Cannabidiol to to test it's effects on Schizoprenia. It worked great as an anti-psychotic, but what really fascinated me was that after taking the supplements for about a week my social phobia and anxiety were gone completely! For the first time in my life, I felt what I believe is how all normal people (without social anxiety/phobia) feel like.
> 
> It is my belief that the reason so many humans suffer from anxiety is due to a lack of Cannabidiol in the brain. The facts can't be anymore obvious. More and more studies are surfacing showing that our entire body has a huge intricate Cannabidiol system implemented.
> 
> My guess is that for millions of years, animals and humans consumed Cannabidiol rich fruits and plants that are now extinct. Cannabis is the only remaining Cannabidiol producing plant. Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and can be used daily as an anxiolytic or anticonvulsant with no bad side effects or cognitive defects that benzodiazepines cause!
> 
> I'm posting here today to ask you guys to help me get the word out on this miraculous drug so we can get the laws changed and have Cannabidiol in production ASAP. Then we will finally be able to live our life the way God or the Universe intended.


You're right about how promising it is as a treatment for anxiety and schizophrenia etc. The really medicinal, sleepy, CBD-rich indica varieties of weed have a very unique way of reducing stress, but the pure chemical sounds much better. In what ways did it change how you felt?

I recently tried a cannabinoid research chemical which is different to most the others in being selective at the CB2 receptor and barely hitting CB1 at all. It felt sort of like what weed would if you took out all the anxiety and intense mental effects and left the sleepy contentedness with life. Maybe that's what pure CBD feels like?

It looks benign enough to be produced and sold as a supplement (like theanine is) or as a pharmaceutical, but then they'd probably try and modify it slightly to sell on patent.


----------



## Thorsten

RE: anandamide

It used to say on wikipedia that there was anandamide in chocolate but it no longer does say that so I assume this was never actually proven. But saying that, raw chocolate is still one of the very few things that I have tried that sorts out a lot of my schizo symptons all at once. It eliminates my depression, gets rid of OCD, no anxiety and improves cognition. It has an opiate type feel to it but that could definitely be down to any one of its compounds not necessarily anandamide (which might not even be in it). I can't really ask for much more from it, but unfortunately daily use buillds sufficient tolerance.

All this talk about cannabidiol is very interesting though. I just wish it was aquirable.


----------



## Jollygoggles

So how does one get ones hands on this CBD?


----------



## istayhome

wollygoggles said:


> So how does one get ones hands on this CBD?


learn enough chemistry to synthesize it. Participate in a study using it. Or find out who manufactures it and rob them. I don't know of any available research chemicals that are close analogues to CBD.


----------



## hypersad

Have a look at the R4 strain 
http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2011/10/medical_marijuana_cbd_tops_strains.php?page=2

Someone got lucky with that one.


----------



## Himi Jendrix

Inshallah said:


> My social anxiety used to get a lot worse after having smoked weed. Worse than after high doses of caffeine even. Am I missing something here?


Ah yes, I shall clarify this sitch here. The CBD sort of controls the insane paranoia that some people get from weed.

I read of a study where 1 group got pure THC and they were anxious as all hell and paranoid too. The other group was given THC and CBD and they were just really baked.

I agree that CBD, not THC, would be an excellent anti anxiety drug. Its only mildly psychoactive compared to THC so it could be a good med.

I find weed even with high THC content to be anxiety reducing. I have a high tolerance though....lol


----------



## Inshallah

Learning something new every day


----------



## Cannabidiol

I would compare pure CBD to the relaxing feeling and easy going attitude you experience under the influence of alcohol minus the intoxicated feeling. It doesn't feel like an actual high although it does produce a mild sedative effect (at 600mg) which your body gets tolerant to slowly (kinda like to anti-psychotics if anyone has ever tried those). I was only given 600mg a day but was told that humans can tolerate up to 1500mg a day. I guess anything above 1500mg produces some sort of high.

I've been on everything under the sun from anti-psychotics, antidepressants, benzos, anti-seizure meds, etc, and nothing actually treated the social anxiety. Benzos calmed my nerves but they did little to help me with social interaction.

After about a week on Cannabidiol, the most notable changes I recall were the feelings of always being stared at in public and always feeling embarrassed around people for no damn reason were both completely gone. It was such a relief for a change. I found that I was a lot more at ease when approached by strangers and didn't get all sweaty and nervous and lost in my thoughts anymore. Sleep is AMAZING, I slept like a log. For about 3 weeks I felt like I was finally living, then the symptoms slowly came back 

Apart from feeling sedated and sleepy there were no obvious side effects to report. I thought I would get the "munchies" but that was absent as well, I guess that comes from the THC as well.

Also I don't recommend anyone use regular Cannabis as that will cause more harm then good for social anxiety.


----------



## Cannabidiol

We need a CBD medication.

Certain people (such as myself) who suffer from mental illness such as depression, anxiety, schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, and even ADHD cannot use regular cannabis as we are sensitive to the THC. Mainly because THC seems to cause or increases psychotic symptoms as well as stress and anxiety. Stress and anxiety seem to play a major role in exacerbating nearly all forms of mental illness.

THC makes Anxiety / Social Anxiety worse.
THC makes Schizophrenic sufferers psychotic.
THC makes Bipolar sufferers angry and irritable
THC makes ADHD sufferers hyperactive, causes racing thoughts and insomnia.
I'm not sure what THC does to Epilepsy and Depression sufferers but it's probably negative as well.
The only thing THC is good for is for multiple sclerosis.

CBD works as an anxiolytic (anti-anxiety) medication.
CBD works as an anti-psychotic (the medication used by Schizophrenics and Bipolar patients).
CBD works as an anti-depressant.
CBD works at increasing alertness and attention for sufferers of ADHD.
CBD works as an anticonvulsant (for Epilepsy patients).
CBD slows down cancer cell growth.

And the list goes on..

All this information is straight from the Cannabidiol Wikipedia and is evidence from various clinical trials.

It is clear to me that a CBD-only medication would be a godsend for probably 99% of people in the world as we may be able to use it's medicinal benefits in place of harmful anti-depressants, anti-psychotics, benzodiazepines (anti-anxiety medication), and anticonvulsants.

All current medications used to treat mental illness have dozens upon dozens of side effects, many of them deadly and irreversible.
There is no side effects from CBD besides a sedated feeling which goes away completely after several weeks of taking the medicine.

It is my strong belief that pharmacological companies or the government knows that this missing link is the cure to all mental illness and they purposely keep it illegal so we continue to pay big money for dangerous synthetic drugs which cause dozens of side effects that we have to take even more dangerous synthetic drugs to control. Don't believe me? Go to any schizophrenia, bipolar, or ADHD community forum and look at the users signatures under their posts. A lot of the users post lists of what medications they are currently on and most of them are on 8-10 different medications. It's madness and inhumane.

The government here in the United States decided to legalize Cannabis in a few states because they didn't realize that dispensaries would start selling CBD rich cannabis strains. Once dispensaries started doing that the government started the busts and shut downs. They thought everyone just wanted to smoke cannabis to get high which requires THC, god forbid all of this ^ gets out into the public.


----------



## gilmourr

There's plenty of awareness for medicinal weed and cannabis derived medicines. It's just lobbyists will do everything in their power to block the entrance of this (pharma/smoking companies). 

Canada would never legalize cannabis without the US doing so first. It would create massive smuggling issues. And the US is completely controlled by lobbyists as are most governments. So, I don't see how this ever would fly.

The only way this can happen is if money didn't influence politics, but it does and unfortunately that creates issues like these.

Plus I'm way too lazy and unmotivated being depressed to really even care about another form of treatment that might not work. You are selling me the same fairy tale as big pharma is. The idea that I can feel normal again based on a "promise." Unless I went to one of these trials, I just don't have incentive to raise "awareness."


----------



## GotAnxiety

People have been using cannabis since the dawn of time it funny how only a hundard years ago it became illegal diffidently there a hidden adgenda to it to be illegal did they even have a mass public vote too decide it should be illegal? Or was it only a handful of people decising these things? Alcohol can kill ya from withdraws and that legal smoking causes cancer and that still legel boggles my mind at least cannabis make you feel good and can reduce tension it only natural god put that plant on this planet for a reason so we can get high cannabis can save lifes.

Lot's of people can't smoke weed cause there brain was made dysfunctional from taking antidepressant in the first place or other drugs.


----------



## istayhome

Since cannabis is a C-I drug, drug companies would have to come up with a synthetic CBD. They've produced Marinol, which is synthetic THC. But due to stupid government regulation the cannabis plant can not be used legally under federal law. So any CBD drug would have to be completely synthetic, highly regulated, expensive and probably not work like the CBD that naturally occurs in the cannabis plant. As others have mentioned, there are a lot of politics, lobbying, etc. etc. involved which we are pretty much powerless to, making this all little more than a pipe dream.


----------



## istayhome

GotAnxiety said:


> People have been using cannabis since the dawn of time it funny how only a hundard years ago it became illegal diffidently there a hidden adgenda to it to be illegal did they even have a mass public vote too decide it should be illegal? Or was it only a handful of people decising these things? Alcohol can kill ya from withdraws and that legal smoking causes cancer and that still legel boggles my mind at least cannabis make you feel good and can reduce tension it only natural god put that plant on this planet for a reason so we can get high cannabis can save lifes.
> 
> Lot's of people can't smoke weed cause there brain was made dysfunctional from taking antidepressant in the first place or other drugs.


Cannabis was made illegal in the '40's by politicians who used racial propaganda to demonize the drug. The government sold illegalization by brainwashing the people into fearing the lazy stoned Mexican, or the deranged psychotic pot-fiend.


----------



## smf

Cannabidiol said:


> We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)
> 
> I suffer from paranoid schizoprenia. In 2002 I took a clinical study where I was put on pure Cannabidiol to to test it's effects on Schizoprenia. It worked great as an anti-psychotic, but what really fascinated me was that after taking the supplements for about a week my social phobia and anxiety were gone completely! For the first time in my life, I felt what I believe is how all normal people (without social anxiety/phobia) feel like.
> 
> It is my belief that the reason so many humans suffer from anxiety is due to a lack of Cannabidiol in the brain. The facts can't be anymore obvious. More and more studies are surfacing showing that our entire body has a huge intricate Cannabidiol system implemented.
> 
> My guess is that for millions of years, animals and humans consumed Cannabidiol rich fruits and plants that are now extinct. Cannabis is the only remaining Cannabidiol producing plant. Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and can be used daily as an anxiolytic or anticonvulsant with no bad side effects or cognitive defects that benzodiazepines cause!
> 
> I'm posting here today to ask you guys to help me get the word out on this miraculous drug so we can get the laws changed and have Cannabidiol in production ASAP. Then we will finally be able to live our life the way God or the Universe intended.


This is great. I suffer from schizoprenia would love to see what this does to me.


----------



## smf

Cannabidiol said:


> We need a CBD medication.
> 
> Certain people (such as myself) who suffer from mental illness such as depression, anxiety, schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, and even ADHD cannot use regular cannabis as we are sensitive to the THC. Mainly because THC seems to cause or increases psychotic symptoms as well as stress and anxiety. Stress and anxiety seem to play a major role in exacerbating nearly all forms of mental illness.
> 
> THC makes Anxiety / Social Anxiety worse.
> THC makes Schizophrenic sufferers psychotic.
> THC makes Bipolar sufferers angry and irritable
> THC makes ADHD sufferers hyperactive, causes racing thoughts and insomnia.
> I'm not sure what THC does to Epilepsy and Depression sufferers but it's probably negative as well.
> The only thing THC is good for is for multiple sclerosis.
> 
> CBD works as an anxiolytic (anti-anxiety) medication.
> CBD works as an anti-psychotic (the medication used by Schizophrenics and Bipolar patients).
> CBD works as an anti-depressant.
> CBD works at increasing alertness and attention for sufferers of ADHD.
> CBD works as an anticonvulsant (for Epilepsy patients).
> CBD slows down cancer cell growth.
> 
> And the list goes on..
> 
> All this information is straight from the Cannabidiol Wikipedia and is evidence from various clinical trials.
> 
> It is clear to me that a CBD-only medication would be a godsend for probably 99% of people in the world as we may be able to use it's medicinal benefits in place of harmful anti-depressants, anti-psychotics, benzodiazepines (anti-anxiety medication), and anticonvulsants.
> 
> All current medications used to treat mental illness have dozens upon dozens of side effects, many of them deadly and irreversible.
> There is no side effects from CBD besides a sedated feeling which goes away completely after several weeks of taking the medicine.
> 
> It is my strong belief that pharmacological companies or the government knows that this missing link is the cure to all mental illness and they purposely keep it illegal so we continue to pay big money for dangerous synthetic drugs which cause dozens of side effects that we have to take even more dangerous synthetic drugs to control. Don't believe me? Go to any schizophrenia, bipolar, or ADHD community forum and look at the users signatures under their posts. A lot of the users post lists of what medications they are currently on and most of them are on 8-10 different medications. It's madness and inhumane.
> 
> The government here in the United States decided to legalize Cannabis in a few states because they didn't realize that dispensaries would start selling CBD rich cannabis strains. Once dispensaries started doing that the government started the busts and shut downs. They thought everyone just wanted to smoke cannabis to get high which requires THC, god forbid all of this ^ gets out into the public.


You make so much sense, i myself took dozens of medications just to either control, enhance another medication, with dozens of deadly sides. For example the current medication im taking SAPHRIS, causes sudden death, just like that. Even though it stops all the music in my head, i have to stop it due to the anxiety its causing me. Meds suck, the gov suck because they would only be on the pharmesuticles side. Its all about the money


----------



## Cannabidiol

gilmourr said:


> There's plenty of awareness for medicinal weed and cannabis derived medicines. It's just lobbyists will do everything in their power to block the entrance of this (pharma/smoking companies).
> 
> Canada would never legalize cannabis without the US doing so first. It would create massive smuggling issues. And the US is completely controlled by lobbyists as are most governments. So, I don't see how this ever would fly.
> 
> The only way this can happen is if money didn't influence politics, but it does and unfortunately that creates issues like these.
> 
> Plus I'm way too lazy and unmotivated being depressed to really even care about another form of treatment that might not work. You are selling me the same fairy tale as big pharma is. The idea that I can feel normal again based on a "promise." Unless I went to one of these trials, I just don't have incentive to raise "awareness."


Fortunately, you can experience the effect of pure CBD. If you live in or will ever visit a state where Cannabis is legal, look for a high CBD strain. The list of all high CBD strains can be found on http://projectcbd.org/ under the medicine tab.

If the THC is low enough, it should work fine. If THC content is any higher then 25% in comparison to CBD it may have an adverse effect.

Someone posted a link to the R4 strain which is an amazing THC: 0.47%, CBD: 12.7%. If you could find that one, try it out for a week and you will feel the heal.


----------



## isitmyturn

I came to this forum to write a new post about the experience I had today with CBD cannabis (marijuana) and saw Cannabidol's already eloquent post on the very same subject. So let me just chime in with a couple remarks.

8 hours ago did 6 squirts of a CBD-rich tincture (you absorb it under your tongue), and I am totally pleased with the results. In the past, from time to time I do smoke "real weed" and get very high. This is different. Other than a general feeling of eyelid heaviness and facial warmth (a symptom I experience with weed generally), there is no high to this. After taking my dose and not getting any effect, I went out to work in Starbucks (as a customer with a laptop), and that's when I noticed a difference. Usually placing my order and negotiating the whole transaction thing is an ordeal. This time, while I didn't Feel tense, I knew it was still going to be a mess. But when I opened my mouth to talk, it was a piece of cake. I just said what I wanted, joked around a little (!) and it all ended in smiles. I've had 8-9 interactions like that today --all easy and positive-- which, for me, is extremely unusual --I mean, a once in a year day.

This stuff works for me. I'm totally satisfied. It's like having a turbo in your car. You don't know it's there until you need it (eg, uphill power or social interaction) and then it kicks in and handles the situation. I read up on CBD before taking the plunge but I didn't expect this. I thought I'd be high or happy in some way, but I wasn't. It's just that the social difficulty had been removed. Everything else was the same.

I'm in California where you can get medical marijuana and god bless open minded Californians for that. With the tincture thing, it comes in a little vial and for $25 you get probably 30-40 squirts. As Cannabidiol says, it's really a godsend. His analysis as to why is also interesting ... Very possible (and those evolutionary explanations are right way to understand things IMO). And, Cannabadiol, it ain't that hard to get. You have to go to one of 3 or 4 states. Get a car and take a little road trip! 

Long term use of CBD seems to be on the positive side. I was just about to go with SSRI's until I read about the sex-drive loss that often comes with it. FYI, I took some THC tincture 2 days ago (to try to establish a dose level for the CBD) and then some CBD tincture today. Sexual drive is at an all time high.

So that's it people. Cannabidiol said it better but I wanted to back it up with another first person anecdote.


----------



## isitmyturn

I came to this forum to write a new post about the experience I had today with CBD cannabis (marijuana) and saw Cannabidol's already eloquent post on the very same subject. So let me just chime in with a couple remarks.

8 hours ago did 6 squirts of a CBD-rich tincture (you absorb it under your tongue), and I am totally pleased with the results. In the past, from time to time I do smoke "real weed" and get very high. This is different. Other than a general feeling of eyelid heaviness and facial warmth (a symptom I experience with weed generally), there is no high to this. After taking my dose and not getting any effect, I went out to work in Starbucks (as a customer with a laptop), and that's when I noticed a difference. Usually placing my order and negotiating the whole transaction thing is an ordeal. This time, while I didn't Feel tense, I knew it was still going to be a mess. But when I opened my mouth to talk, it was a piece of cake. I just said what I wanted, joked around a little (!) and it all ended in smiles. I've had 8-9 interactions like that today --all easy and positive-- which, for me, is extremely unusual --I mean, a once in a year day.

This stuff works for me. I'm totally satisfied. It's like having a turbo in your car. You don't know it's there until you need it (eg, uphill power or social interaction) and then it kicks in and handles the situation. I read up on CBD before taking the plunge but I didn't expect this. I thought I'd be high or happy in some way, but I wasn't. It's just that the social difficulty had been removed. Everything else was the same.

I'm in California where you can get medical marijuana and god bless open minded Californians for that. With the tincture thing, it comes in a little vial and for $25 you get probably 30-40 squirts. As Cannabidiol says, it's really a godsend. His analysis as to why is also interesting ... Very possible (and those evolutionary explanations are right way to understand things IMO). And, Cannabadiol, it ain't that hard to get. You have to go to one of 3 or 4 states. Get a car and take a little road trip! 

Long term use of CBD seems to be on the positive side. I was just about to go with SSRI's until I read about the sex-drive loss that often comes with it. FYI, I took some THC tincture 2 days ago (to try to establish a dose level for the CBD) and then some CBD tincture today. Sexual drive is at an all time high.

So that's it people. Cannabidiol said it better but I wanted to back it up with another first person anecdote.


----------



## isitmyturn

woops!


----------



## Darrenlogan56

Isn't it quite coincidental that the Health Service/ Law/ Government restrict the best medication of all time for people who are potentially going to die?
I don't know enough on the Government and Laws to make a strong case as some of you all can do so well here but I do know that Cannabis has served as a potent Anxiolytic and has been a saving grace for my anxiety disorder and depression, wether it was the CBD or THC , I'm not gonna argue over which is more beneficial, hell I'll take any as long as it's part of that wondrous plant. Now saying that, I also believe that every drug does have it's side effects, and yes, I did find that Weed made me more of a recluse, and very lethargic, and continual mood swings unless I was taking it. Having stopped taking it now I can see a major difference in terms of how I saw the world on it and now how i experience life without it, and i found the more i took it the more distorted it made my perception of the world. I think if they even prescribed that CBD form or Marinol or whatever for chronic Anxiety sufferers we would happily take it and not be bothered that It wasn't a government rolled joint. It's benefits outweigh it's Cons and whilst I admit that I think it's Illegal status gives it some novelty factor, I would like to see it decriminalized and am happy to help support this cause in any way I can


----------



## puppy

California guy here, CBD never did anything for me but make me tired. Tried a high CBD tincture at a variety of doses, it eventually all spilled out in my pocket and I didn't buy more.


----------



## tomak121

anyone know or think there is direct/indirect link between. ?

amount of people with mental health problems rising the last 20/30 years

change in cannabis sold on the streets over the last 30 years.


for instance cannabis in 
1970 THC 3.5% with roughly the same cbd/cbn 
2001 THC 15% with cbd/cbn around 1%


----------



## spartan7

Cannabidiol said:


> We NEED to raise awareness for Cannabidiol (CBD)
> 
> I suffer from paranoid schizoprenia. In 2002 I took a clinical study where I was put on pure Cannabidiol to to test it's effects on Schizoprenia. It worked great as an anti-psychotic, but what really fascinated me was that after taking the supplements for about a week my social phobia and anxiety were gone completely! For the first time in my life, I felt what I believe is how all normal people (without social anxiety/phobia) feel like.
> 
> It is my belief that the reason so many humans suffer from anxiety is due to a lack of Cannabidiol in the brain. The facts can't be anymore obvious. More and more studies are surfacing showing that our entire body has a huge intricate Cannabidiol system implemented.
> 
> My guess is that for millions of years, animals and humans consumed Cannabidiol rich fruits and plants that are now extinct. Cannabis is the only remaining Cannabidiol producing plant. Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and can be used daily as an anxiolytic or anticonvulsant with no bad side effects or cognitive defects that benzodiazepines cause!
> 
> I'm posting here today to ask you guys to help me get the word out on this miraculous drug so we can get the laws changed and have Cannabidiol in production ASAP. Then we will finally be able to live our life the way God or the Universe intended.


I suffer from the same disease. I take Zxprexa at 20 mg at night to treat it. It does its job and stops audio halluncinations. it relives anxiety too.


----------



## isitmyturn

Cannabidiol mentioned that the sedation effect goes away after some time. I hope that's the case for me because even though it's tolerable, I'd much rather not have it. It's like taking a drowsy-antihistamine tablet. I was reading up on the potential problem of tolerance build up with daily use, and the results seem to be that, with steady use, the brain reduces the availability of receptors for THC but not for CBD. That would coincide with what Cannabidiol observed. 

I'm on day 3 of this "regimen". I've had a super-bad thing happen in regard to my work (the equivalent of being denied parole after 10 years in jail) so I can't be impartial about my experience with CBD right now. One thing for sure, CBD doesn't prevent you from feeling like s***. And I DID have a couple old-style weird interactions with people today and yesterday. And I didn't have enough social ease to walk up and talk to the gorgeous girl who was looking at me (but I was depressed about my job). But yesterday I was sitting in the middle of a full room in Starbucks and felt completely at ease. That's new. Also, a long time ago I had Derealization Syndrome and it has long faded into not being a problem. But while sitting there I was enjoying the sights and textures of everything and it seemed more "concrete" and real --like it was before the DR. Checking out DR on wikipedia it says that anxiety can cause that, so my experience the other day was a bonus I hadn't expected. I'm definitely going to keep up with this CBD treatment (6 squirts in the mid-morning seems the best for now) and see where it takes me.


----------



## isitmyturn

This thread isn't active anymore, but for anyone coming here following up a CBD search this will be helpful. I've been taking CBD for one month now, changing when and how much I take, etc. Man, this stuff does work. First, the effect on me: Taken right, there is no high at all. Just sitting in my house at the computer and it feels like nothing has happened. I only notice the effect when I am among people. It cancels the nervousness that I normally feel. It doesn't make me Mr. Smooth Social but, at least, I can be spontaneous and natural. For most people I've been around, that's sort of enough. I'm still "different" and I'm not 100% at ease but I'm not afraid in any way like I normally am. A very cool thing is that, being at ease, I can observe people up close much better. All these years (I mean, decades) that I've been a virtual recluse, I haven't really noticed how other people think and act. It is empowering to observe that "other people" are not the single fearful entity that they have been. I lack social skills to the hilt, and I see people younger than me who are so adroit in this area that I am envious. But I can "go out among the people" and not be afraid. I can joke around with some of them, and watch and see their limitations (social limitations, often). 
As to the particulars of my "prescription": I'm using high-CBD cannabis tincture, but I stopped with the "under the tongue" tincture thing and just drink it. It seems to last much longer that way and is easy to consume. I got super high-CBD cannabis that was actually too much CBD. When I mix a little normally high CBD with this, I get the effect I want, or rather, I avoid the effects I don't want (physical symptoms or intoxicaton). A little THC seems to need to be there --not enough for me to be high, but to have the best SA effect. I take the CBD tincture 2 times a day (once around 3-5AM --and then go back to sleep for a while) and again around noon. Don't ask me why, but sleeping after taking a dose seems be necessary for it to work. I squirt the tincture into a few ounces of water and gulp it down. I'm basically always under the effect. For each dosing, I take 2 squirts of super-high CBD (from a large 30CC bottle of tincture) and 2 squirts of medium-high CBD tincture (from an approx 10CC size smaller bottle). For some reason, it seems to help if, on the second noon dose (I don't want to mess with this in the AM dose), I squirt a large drop of each of the tinctures on the side of my hand and lick it up (like doing salt with tequila). Also, and this helped me a somewhat good amount even before, I take Choline (1 g) once a day.
Overall, this has been a great boon to my life. It's embarrassing to say how socially limited my life has been. I wish --maybe there is-- some place where I can get a crash course of social skills! Maybe a dance school would know where I could go . Anyway, I would have been remiss in not letting others, similarly afflicted, know about my positive experience with CBD. Oh, and I said it earlier but it bears repeating, my sexual functioning is not inhibited at all (but maybe if I can be more social, I can start putting it to better use!). People with SA should give this a try --a good try with some experimenting as I have done-- before going the major pharmaceutical route.


----------



## sas2012solar

*cbd*

I'm about to get some cbd tincture myself.

i'll update this thread once i test it out for awhile. socially i do tend to just avoid people. i only use snus and sometimes coffee.

i used to use weed few years ago and life was just so amazing. helped with depression, stuff like that. then for some reason i had a psychotic episode, probably from thc rich cannabis that i was trying to smoke more of instead of smoking cigarettes. and basically that was very traumatic to say the least. so i was hesitant after a few years to touch the stuff again, but now I'm going to see what this CBD can offer me.

sucks having to avoid people all the time.

when i was on benzos about 6 months ago, I took benzos for 3-4 months and I was way more social completely. after stopping them i learned that to feel calm I need to avoid people as much as possible.

I'll update, just need to get this stuff soon and its medical... glad you guys made posts and updates on this stuff for real. I have no idea the "strength" of the stuff I can get its just a CBD tincture.

Oh, I have also used raw chocolate in the past and it works pretty good too. But its not really, probably ever going to be as good as weed.. plus its caffeine. It helps I guess.. mixed results but I'll make some anyways right now..


----------



## istayhome

I am so sick of the irrationality of pro-pot people and anti-pot people, I am getting sick. 

Let pharmaceutical engineers study it and figure out how to derive specific medications from it to treat specific ailments (clean drugs). That's what we have been doing with the opium poppy for over a century. Ditch the joke of a medical marijuana system that some states have. Decriminalize/legalize it nationally and get over it. I am so sick of anti-pot zealots still claiming it will kill everyone and on the other side stoner pro-pot zealots who claim it is miraculous and they need to get everyone to use it in order to save the earth but they just sit around stoned and obnoxious.


----------



## sas2012solar

ha. there is a reason tribal people sit around and chew coca leaf all day.

Sometimes certain plants make you more satisfied with less.

With weed that is certainly true. The simple things became amazing. So you don't need industrialization. You don't need fiber optic cables. You just need the sunset, or a blade of grass.

That is what the potheads see, but they can't stop the machines...the industrialization. I've seen it. 

What we consider normal working life isn't normal. People never worked so much since the industrial age. I won't get into it, but working 40-80 hours a week to be part of this system shouldn't be normal.

So you smoke pot, hang out with a couple friends, and laugh. 

Its more environmentally sound for the entire earth to go the other way. Use plants to make the natural world more amazing, instead of mining deep into it, using oil and everything under the sun to produce a movie you can watch on your little iPhone. see?

No other species on this planet does anything but exist naturally with the natural world, except us. 

Anyways, lets not derail this thread please.


----------



## istayhome

sas2012solar said:


> ha. there is a reason tribal people sit around and chew coca leaf all day.
> 
> Sometimes certain plants make you more satisfied with less.
> 
> With weed that is certainly true. The simple things became amazing. So you don't need industrialization. You don't need fiber optic cables. You just need the sunset, or a blade of grass.
> 
> That is what the potheads see, but they can't stop the machines...the industrialization. I've seen it.
> 
> What we consider normal working life isn't normal. People never worked so much since the industrial age. I won't get into it, but working 40-80 hours a week to be part of this system shouldn't be normal.
> 
> So you smoke pot, hang out with a couple friends, and laugh.
> 
> Its more environmentally sound for the entire earth to go the other way. Use plants to make the natural world more amazing, instead of mining deep into it, using oil and everything under the sun to produce a movie you can watch on your little iPhone. see?
> 
> No other species on this planet does anything but exist naturally with the natural world, except us.
> 
> Anyways, lets not derail this thread please.


bloody hippy. You're right, aborigines and tribal people only needed to work very little to get by. But they did not sit around getting stoned. Nor does sitting around getting stoned help to make the earth a better place in any way shape or form. It's very difficult to accomplish much when you're a regular pot smoker. Especially to lead great change. Have fun dreaming.


----------



## crudeo

*schizophrenia and cbd*

hi everybody
i would like to know if i can treat my schizophrenia with cbd
i take risperdal consta 37.5 mg and i'm not satisfied
i would like to replace all this chemical medecine with natural cbd medecine
any kind of help would be great
send me a mail at
[email protected]
thank you.


----------



## mark555666

Off topic: Tylenol helps me with quitting weed. (in my case at least).
http://beyondchronic.com/2011/02/tylenol-synthesized-painkiller-works-like-medical-marijuana/
It's a bit ****ty for your liver though.


----------



## werdiscv

I'm not sure CBD helps with anxiety... At all.

With the amount of weed I smoke, I'd have cured it a long time ago, if that were the case. I've tried many different strains too: sativas, indicas (these are CBD-heavy), different hybrids.

Maybe works for some people, but not for me...


----------



## Cannabidiol

Over these last few months I've received emails from fellow sufferers asking for more information about CBD and showing their support. I'd like to post an update here on some recent developments in the area.

I sent in an inquiry to GWPharma, the creators of Sativex asking them if they are looking into a CBD only medication such as Sativex and here is the reply I received:



> Dear Enquirer
> 
> Many thanks for contacting GW Pharmaceuticals and I am sorry to hear about your medical condition. We are conducting early stages studies in the use of different cannabinoids (including CBD only) for different indications. the results of these studies would help us make a decision about submitting applications for approval to the regulators. This sometime take up to 10 years.
> 
> I hope I have answered your questions
> 
> Kind Regards,
> GWPharma


----------



## istayhome

Cannabidiol said:


> Over these last few months I've received emails from fellow sufferers asking for more information about CBD and showing their support. I'd like to post an update here on some recent developments in the area.
> 
> I sent in an inquiry to GWPharma, the creators of Sativex asking them if they are looking into a CBD only medication such as Sativex and here is the reply I received:


Cuurently with the Cannabis plant being a C-! drug; any such substance would have to be completely synthetic. Not derived from the marijuana plant in any way so yeah it's going to take a long time for any such drg to hit the market and it will be prohibitively expensive when/if it dose.


----------



## sas2012solar

I got some Cbd glycerine tincture. Used it only twice and just a small amt. Because I literally went psychotic from weed once, I'm weary... because it sorta unleashes me. But I did notice it doing something for sure. But I'd really need to use it a lot more times to understand but it seems to cut off the fear response of SA completely. I mean I could see using it consistently eventually you wouldn't even have memories of having SA. Type thing. But last thing I need is to lose my mind but I also might have to really use it because obviously you can't function with SA. Yerba mate, espresso, cacao beans, snus, and finding primal-ish diet might help too. But I think I may need this stuff.


----------



## whattothink

Very interesting. I recently skimmed through an article on this very topic. It mentioned that it was used in several studies testing its efficacy in schizophrenics. The results were very promising, many showing not only improvement or diminishing of psychotic symptoms, but negative symptoms, which are notoriously difficult to treat, also responded well. It went on to say that although there is a promising body of evidence for its use in schizophrenia, it is unlikely that it'd be further developed and distributed by pharmaceutical companies because they wouldn't be able to patent it. Last I read, they were potentially developing synthetic version which they could produce and market to the masses to earn a profit.


----------



## riptide991

Yah but it's not the cannabidiol that is believed to help with the schizophrenia but the indirect manner in which it raises anandamide.



> *Cannabidiol for Paranoid Schizophrenia: A Pilot Study*
> 
> snip...
> 
> Serum levels of anandamide, an endocannabinoid, increased in participants on cannabidiol treatment, and psychotic symptoms in these patients were inversely related to anandamide serum levels.


So we need to give them a butt load of dark chocolate and force them to jog daily. Recent studies have shown that running increases anandamide astronomically. This is responsible for the "runners high", not beta-endorphins.


----------



## NeveS

Had anyone heard of/tried dixie x?


----------



## Ehsan

i first read about anxiolytic effect of CBD several years ago and found out CBD decreases the activity in Limbic System especially amygdala which is shown to be hyperactive in SAD.
i taught it could be promising in SAD and added several lines to cannabidiol page in wikipedia about CBD and SAD to turn attentions toward it.


> Cannabidiol has shown to decrease activity of the limbic system[11] and to decrease social isolation induced by THC.[12] It's also shown that Cannabidiol reduces anxiety in social anxiety disorder. [13] [14]


normally cannabis contains both CBD and THC which work against each other.
unfortunately i couldn't find any way to extract CBD out of cannabis that time but after reading this interesting thread i'll try again.



> *Effects of Cannabidiol (CBD) on Regional Cerebral Blood Flow*
> In contrast, activity in the left amygdala-hippocampal
> complex, hypothalamus, and posterior cingulate cortex
> decreased with CBD relative to placebo. The amygdala is
> thought to play a key role in mediating fear and anxiety
> (Deakin and Graeff, 1991; LeDoux, 1998; Gorman et al,
> 2000), being activated during fear conditioning (Furmark...





> *Cannabidiol Reduces the Anxiety Induced by Simulated Public Speaking in Treatment-Naïve Social Phobia Patients*





> Neural basis of anxiolytic effects of cannabidiol (CBD) in generalized social anxiety disorder: a preliminary report





> *Cannabidiol reverses the reduction in social interaction produced by low dose Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol in rats*


----------



## shana

I wish they would make cannabis legal for medical use here in Florida, like it is in California. It's the only way I'll ever be able to try it to see if it helps me.  And the side effects can't be any worse that the side effects I get on legal psychiatric medications, like SSRI's.


----------



## Chuwey

My favorite illustration of the difference between THC and CBD is the BBC documentary. It's actually just a comparison between straight THC and a THC/CBD mixture, so there is no CBD-only test, but you'll get the idea. Sucks that they took down the HD version, but check it out if you're interested (good for a laugh if nothing else





For CBD-only studies, here are a few:
http://www.advancedholistichealth.org/PDF_Files/Generalized Social Anxiety Disorder.pdf
http://petition.iowamedicalmarijuana.org/2012/Bergamaschi_2011.pdf
http://www.scielo.br/pdf/rbp/v34s1/v34s1a08.pdf


----------



## foxtwofive

Greetings to everyone!

I my self am suffering from Paranoid Schizophrenia and I have been looking into CBD as an alternative med.

Recently I'v found a Isrealy strain called "Avidekel" 15.8% CBD and less than 1% THC.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/07/marijuana-high-arthritis/


----------



## asterix2k10

I am interested in CBD also. I have been experimenting with a high CBD tincture. It has been helping my social anxiety. I am trying to see if it will act as a substitute for the medication I am taking (Abilify.) Abilify gives me lots of side-effects.


----------



## Anxietyriddled

It's a crime against humanity to keep this wonderful plant cannabis from being legal and freely grown as any other plant. Not only has it been proven to help with pain and slow the growth of cancer tumors in rats. It also helps the brain repair itself for people who have seizures.Helps with multiple schlorosis. And this is just the unsynthesized raw form of it. Imagine what scientists could do with specialized cannabis medications. I definitely want to give this a try, but I'm confused about one thing. Does thc aid the cbd in anxiety reduction or have any benefit to adding to cdb extracts? I've heard mixed opinions, some say thc/cbd in equal parts is better and some say pure cbd.


----------



## jimmythekid

Why are you so keen on something that didn't retain its efficacy for even the length of the study you were in? How do you know it won't poop out on everyone who takes it?


----------



## mark555666

In the past I smoked 1 bowl before work. Only .125 mg or so. It worked well. Recently I switched to spliffs and my anxiety is a lot worse probably coz of the tobacco. Smoked my last one now. Time to sweat again. Those products look great just pure CBD, if this fails its bong time again.
Still waiting for my oxytocin (no not oxycontin) liquid drops too, wonder how that turns out.


----------



## rayne117

Purchased the Dixie Dew Drops yesterday. Hopefully they'll help with my anxiety and depression. I used to smoke weed every day for two years up till 1 1/2 months ago when I had no more money. Now I have a job and want to smoke to stop feeling so bad so this is my chance to see if there's another way. If not I'll wait till this 2nd drug test after being employed for 90 days is up then I will smoke weed again.

I'll update next week after the drops arrive and I've had a chance to use them.


----------



## istayhome

Anxietyriddled said:


> *It's a crime against humanity to keep this wonderful plant cannabis from being legal and freely grown as any other plant. *Not only has it been proven to help with pain and slow the growth of cancer tumors in rats. It also helps the brain repair itself for people who have seizures.Helps with multiple schlorosis. And this is just the unsynthesized raw form of it. Imagine what scientists could do with specialized cannabis medications. I definitely want to give this a try, but I'm confused about one thing. Does thc aid the cbd in anxiety reduction or have any benefit to adding to cdb extracts? I've heard mixed opinions, some say thc/cbd in equal parts is better and some say pure cbd.


"crime against humanity"

that is a very extremist statement, are you going to start a war over this?


----------



## rayne117

istayhome said:


> "crime against humanity"
> 
> that is a very extremist statement, are you going to start a war over this?


MILLIONS of people have lost countless years over this war against the citizens. A smaller and still significant portion have lost their lives over it. So I don't think it's extremist one bit.

The war was started over 70 years ago. Now we're finally starting to win.


----------



## sas2012solar

*dixie botanicals*

Right now i just ordered a trial of the cbd capsules. Pretty expensive and only 25 mgcbd per cap or dose(havent gotten them yet).

Should be pretty cool to try out since its legal and you can become a member and get 25% off and have it shipped automatically.

Ill post back with my experiences.


----------



## sas2012solar

*expensive*

Wouldn't really recommend the capsules. I ordered the 2 pack, thinking ooookkkkaaaayyyyyy thats 20 capsules. Nope after shipping that equals $15 -per- capsules since i got 2. But they have the most cbd. Either case better to get mj card.


----------



## sas2012solar

Took the second pill 4 hours after the first. I would say they are calming but only had 2a pills to play with.


----------



## ssalamone

Is the supplement Dixie worth giving a shot here?


----------



## bazinga

The places I've found that offer Cannabidiol sell them per gram. Like $23 for 1g. I'm assuming that's pure cannabidiol.


----------



## Volteric

Hi All,

To clarify, there are cannaBIONOIDS and there is CannaBIDIOL (CBD).

There are some 80+ Cannabionoids in the Cannabis of which CBD is one.

As another member who posted, there are high CBD strains of Cannabis that are one way to approach this issue. They are rare, but I have found them at some dispensaries. What you are looking for ultimately are lab tested result that demonstrate low THC/high CBD. It does not matter if it is Sativa, Indica or Hybrid. What matters is the cannabinoid profile, that is the the THC to CBD content. For example a lab result I found for a high-CBD strain here in Calif is 6% THC and 18% CBD. Little to know high, but works well as an anxiolytic (anxiety reducer).

For those of you who cannot access medical marijuana, I would suggest Dixie Botonicals. They sell tinctures, slaves and capsules of CBD that has been extracted from Hemp, which is legal and they can distribute their products legally here in the US.

http://dixiebotanicals.com/

Note: These products are expensive and there has been some independent tests showing that the total amount of CBD is not as much as what they claim, but nonetheless it is CBD extracted from Hemp stalk and leaves (not the seed, since hemp seed does not contain CBD)

I have tried vaporizing high CBD strains of Cannabis and I have tried Dixie Botonical CBD tincture. I have found that the high CBD/low THC plant vaporized in small doses to be superior.

If you are interested in the scientific research on CBD I would recommend going to PubMed @ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed and do searches on "Cannabiol and anxiety", "Cannabidiol Anxiolytic", "Cannabidiol Schizophrenia" , etc, etc

Here is one example: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3316151/

To learn more about how CBD works: http://www.beyondthc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/CBDiary21.pdf

Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## Volteric

**Sorry, above I meant Cannabinoids, not Cannbionoids.


----------



## HippieChick

istayhome said:


> I am so sick of the irrationality of pro-pot people and anti-pot people, I am getting sick.
> 
> Let pharmaceutical engineers study it and figure out how to derive specific medications from it to treat specific ailments (clean drugs). That's what we have been doing with the opium poppy for over a century. Ditch the joke of a medical marijuana system that some states have. Decriminalize/legalize it nationally and get over it. I am so sick of anti-pot zealots still claiming it will kill everyone and on the other side stoner pro-pot zealots who claim it is miraculous and they need to get everyone to use it in order to save the earth but they just sit around stoned and obnoxious.


I am getting sick of that tired, old stereotype that anyone who smokes pot will end up just sitting around stoned all day. There are very productive pot smokers as well as lazy ones. There are totally sober people who sit around watching TV or posting on a computer all day. Marijuana does not "make people lazy" and abstaining from marijuana (or ay other drug for that matter) does not "make people productive". Each person decides for themself what kind of work ethic they will have.


----------



## bazinga

Are the dixie dew drops worth the price? How many uses can you get out of one $40 1oz bottle? Is the serving size (1.25mg) actually a therapeutic dose? I imagine burning through a $40 bottle in a day or two.


----------



## SivaSandoz

Inshallah said:


> My social anxiety used to get a lot worse after having smoked weed. Worse than after high doses of caffeine even. Am I missing something here?


Same here, I almost feel guilty that I can't enjoy it.


----------



## metamorphosis

I don't think this brother cares about the anti-anxiety effects of a certain Cannabidiol (CBD). He's just getting happy, high, and spiritual off the Ganja!

BTW I posted earlier on this thread about 2 specific CBD's that are showing great success in studies. But after this many posts, I think it was necessary to start with some reggae man!!!


----------



## thislittlegirl

wow this is an interesting post


----------



## metamorphosis

thislittlegirl said:


> wow this is an interesting post


Your post!


----------



## socialpiranha

sounds like flax "probably" contains cannabidiol wish they were a bit more thorough, either way, an extraction could be attempted.Unfortunately here in canada cannabidiol is just as illegal as thc, its funny that a plant as common as flax "probably" contains cbd in significant quantities, what are they gonna do make it illegal lol?

http://link.springer.com/article/10.2478/s11658-012-0023-6?LI=true#

*Abstract*

Flax is a valuable source of fibers, linseed and oil. The compounds of the latter two products have already been widely examined and have been proven to possess many health-beneficial properties. In the course of analysis of fibers extract from previously generated transgenic plants overproducing phenylpropanoids a new terpenoid compound was discovered.
The UV spectra and the retention time in UPLC analysis of this new compound reveal similarity to a cannabinoid-like compound, probably cannabidiol (CBD). This was confirmed by finding two ions at m/z 174.1 and 231.2 in mass spectra analysis. Further confirmation of the nature of the compound was based on a biological activity assay. It was found that the compound affects the expression of genes involved in inflammatory processes in mouse and human fibroblasts and likely the CBD from _Cannabis sativa_ activates the specific peripheral cannabinoid receptor 2 (CB2) gene expression. Besides fibers, the compound was also found in all other flax tissues. It should be pointed out that the industrial process of fabric production does not affect CBD activity.
The presented data suggest for the first time that flax products can be a source of biologically active cannabinoid-like compounds that are able to influence the cell immunological response. These findings might open up many new applications for medical flax products, especially for the fabric as a material for wound dressing with anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## Skitzo

Cannabanoids?


----------



## sleepytime

That Dixie stuff looks awfully expensive. The $40 bottle wouldn't last more than a couple of days if each does = 15 drops?

Is there some more cost effective way of obtaining CBD? If one were to obtain the seeds of a high CBD strain of MJ, and cultivate a plant, would it be possible to isolate and extract the CBD without the need for hundreds of Euros worth of extraction equipment?


----------



## DubnRun

CBD **** yeah

Educate people, educate. I'd be taking this daily in oral form if I could

government has a patent on it saying its their's .. oh but no lets keep it illegal even though we have a patent on it. ****ing wankrs


----------



## sleepytime

Hmmm...Just found a link to some ultra high CDB/low THC strain they're trialing in Israel. Sounds fascinating to me.

http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/07/06/070612-news-highless-pot/


----------



## istayhome

*We Need to stop talking about Cannabis.*

In the US, Cannabis is Federally regulated by the DEA as a C-I substance - it cannot even be used for research purposes except under the strictest supervision. It boggles my mind that a plant can be made illegal in the first place. But the biggest obstacle toward using CBD as a medicine is that it is currently illegal because it exist within the marijuana plant. We see this same problem exists with thc. Because Marijuana is illegal, big pharmaceutics had to make synthetic thc, they could not extract thc out of the plant or in any way use the precursors within the plant to create thc. So Synthetic thc was invented (marinol).

So the way in which the laws exist right now it is quite foolish to talk about high cbd strains of MJ. Just like Marinol, CBD would have to be made synthetically. So we have two choices.

1) Cannabis needs to be Legalized at the Federal Level. Until that happens, Big Pharma will be unable to work with the plant itself in order to use the natural source of it to create a CBD medication. Currently no banks will work with any Mrijuana group. Even if said group is in a state where Cannabis is legal for medical or recreational purposes. Because Marijuana is illegal at the Federal level so no banks will work with any marijuana project because they are afraid of Federal charges being bring brought against them for conspiracy, etc.

2) go ahead and make synthetic cbd as was done with thc. The entire process along with the end product is very expensive and inefficient. Also, (I believe) that Aa we've seen with Marinol, it is not as effective as THC when smoked. I suspect that this is due to the countless other alkaloids in the Cannabis plant that act synergystically when ingested along with thc. So I doubt a synthetic CBD would work as well as one derived from the plant itself.

I hope that this message is understandable, Marijuana laws are confusing as he11.

I say, Decriminalize pot at the federal level. allow fr perhaps hundred or even thousands of medications to be produced. Decriminalize the millions of prisoner who have been locked up something rather silly. Likely cannabis use will decrease especially in the high risk categories such as underage, mentally ill, etc. This is true especially if medicines are produced from the cannabis plant, those with mental illnesses would n longer self-medicate by smoking pot if they received proper medication in the first place.

If only drug policy were based n logic and sciience.


----------



## socialpiranha

If anyone here is from canada we need to grow some industrial hemp, its legal here you just need to apply to grow it, it is high in cannabidiol and extremely low in thc. I would grow it myself but i have a pretty lengthy criminal record so they wont approve me. extraction would be quite easy.


----------



## sleepytime

Seems ridiculous that anyone can patent and claim ownership on something that has being growing out of dirt for thousands of years. 

If I had the proper equipment and knew how to grow this high CBD stuff, I'd do so, for personal use, doing neither myself or anybody else any harm whatsoever. If that's breaking the law, then it's a very stupid law that doesn't deserve to be observed.


----------



## istayhome

socialprisoner said:


> If anyone here is from canada we need to grow some industrial hemp, its legal here you just need to apply to grow it, it is high in cannabidiol and extremely low in thc. I would grow it myself but i have a pretty lengthy criminal record so they wont approve me. extraction would be quite easy.


Industrial Hemp ain't got no psychoactive in it. Well the psychoactive content is minimal at best. Extraction will be far from easy and the chemistry behind such an extraction will certainly be beyond your ability.



sleepytime said:


> Seems ridiculous that anyone can patent and claim ownership on something that has being growing out of dirt for thousands of years.
> 
> If I had the proper equipment and knew how to grow this high CBD stuff, I'd do so, for personal use, doing neither myself or anybody else any harm whatsoever. If that's breaking the law, then it's a very stupid law that doesn't deserve to be observed.


no and no, read my post above. myths about all drugs abound. Unfortunately there are even more about pot.


----------



## socialpiranha

istayhome said:


> Industrial Hemp ain't got no psychoactive in it. Well the psychoactive content is minimal at best. Extraction will be far from easy and the chemistry behind such an extraction will certainly be beyond your ability. .


There you go again assuming you know the extent of my knowledge, this time of chemistry... industrial hemp has a high ratio of cannabidiol to thc . cbd constitues roughly 3% of particular parts of the hemp plant vs 0.3% thc in fact it is industrial hemp, not "weed" that the dixie brand cbd is extracted from. I actually have a good amount of knowledge about the solubility of cannabidiol and it would be quite easy to extract with very simple methods, yes there would be some impurities but they wouldn't be in concentrations high enough to effect the efficacy of cbd. And yes you would need a large amount of plant material to work with but if you were legally growing it that wouldnt be a problem. Even a simple alcohol extraction could produce a high enough yield to be worthwhile and there are several ways it could be seperated and reduced from there.


----------



## DubnRun

I need medical weed for depression so **** the law, I can only get a bag of rip off medium grade because of a bs law on a plant


----------



## istayhome

socialprisoner said:


> There you go again assuming you know the extent of my knowledge, this time of chemistry... industrial hemp has a high ratio of cannabidiol to thc . cbd constitues roughly 3% of particular parts of the hemp plant vs 0.3% thc in fact it is industrial hemp, not "weed" that the dixie brand cbd is extracted from. I actually have a good amount of knowledge about the solubility of cannabidiol and it would be quite easy to extract with very simple methods, yes there would be some impurities but they wouldn't be in concentrations high enough to effect the efficacy of cbd. And yes you would need a large amount of plant material to work with but if you were legally growing it that wouldnt be a problem. Even a simple alcohol extraction could produce a high enough yield to be worthwhile and there are several ways it could be seperated and reduced from there.


Point me toward these facts of which you speak. CBD can't merely be extracted as you say. When properly soxhleted in a unipolar solvent, the amount of concentrate will be minimal. From there, many chemical reactions will need to be performed in order to get anything close to a 99% CBD product. As far as I know, extracting anything close to a CBD pure chemical product. I too I am well versed on the subject and I don't think that you were allowed reading material that discussed advanced techniques for extracting cannabis concentrate when you were behind bars.



DubnRun said:


> I need medical weed for depression so **** the law, I can only get a bag of rip off medium grade because of a bs law on a plant


Medical marijuana is not used for depression. I don't know what state you are in but I suggest that you fully educate yourself on all state and federal laws regarding marijuana and become politically active if you disagree with said laws. Best of luck.


----------



## socialpiranha

istayhome said:


> Point me toward these facts of which you speak. CBD can't merely be extracted as you say. When properly soxhleted in a unipolar solvent, the amount of concentrate will be minimal. From there, many chemical reactions will need to be performed in order to get anything close to a 99% CBD product. As far as I know, extracting anything close to a CBD pure chemical product. I too I am well versed on the subject and I don't think that you were allowed reading material that discussed advanced techniques for extracting cannabis concentrate when you were behind bars. .


Yeah i really missed out on a lot of researching during those six days i spent "behind bars". How old are you again? nice to see you consulted wikipedia for proper chemistry terminology but its totally irrelevant. I didnt mention isolating anywhere near 99% let alone a "pure" product thats not necessary at all to experience the effects of cbd.


----------



## istayhome

socialprisoner said:


> Yeah i really missed out on a lot of researching during those six days i spent "behind bars". How old are you again? nice to see you consulted wikipedia for proper chemistry terminology but its totally irrelevant. I didnt mention isolating anywhere near 99% let alone a "pure" product thats not necessary at all to experience the effects of cbd.


well when you ge some people together to conspire to manufacture an illegal substance, I mean to "grow industrial hemp." I'm just pointing out the obvious trouble with your plan. There is no scientific way that you will measure the cannabinoid content of your product. In fact there is no way of knowing the Cannabinoid content of your hemp. You will be destroying a noticeable quantity of your hemp as you use it for illicit purposes instead of only using it for the legally licensed purpose. I am just being straight with you homeboy and reminding you that your plan likely won't work, as i'ts not thought out well, I think that it was thought up after a few too many doobies, and now you're stuck on a bad and illegal idea. yo.


----------



## mci1393

kehcorpz said:


> Ugh Marijuana is horrible for anxiety. I used to freak out on that ****. But I still continued to use it daily, how odd. Anyways, I wouldn't even trust cannabidiol on its own without THC or any of the other compounds in marijuana. Now Anandamide I trust 100% as this is what our own body creates and it binds to similar receptors.
> 
> This is why my social anxiety is usually eliminated when I get the runners high. Dopamine is good in some regions of the brain, bad in others. This is why you can't simply take a drug that works on the dopamine transporter system and assume it will cure your problems. Anandamide however seems to target only specific areas. Marijuana on the other hand can increase dopamine in areas that will cause paranoia and anxiety.


weed effects people in different ways.. some people find it relaxes them and helps them do things that otherwise would make them anxious. others say it makes the anxiety worse. I have social anxiety and I don't smoke all day every day but I do smoke weed pretty regularly and I find it helps me think more rationally, clears my mind, and definitely helps me relax. theres a misconception that people that smoke weed are lazy and sit inside all day. that's not the case with me. I smoke before I go to the gym sometimes and before I play sports sometimes also. but when it comes down to it it effects people in different ways and sometimes its worth it to at least try it.


----------



## bazinga

mci1393 said:


> weed effects people in different ways.. some people find it relaxes them and helps them do things that otherwise would make them anxious. others say it makes the anxiety worse. I have social anxiety and I don't smoke all day every day but I do smoke weed pretty regularly and I find it helps me think more rationally, clears my mind, and definitely helps me relax. theres a misconception that people that smoke weed are lazy and sit inside all day. that's not the case with me. I smoke before I go to the gym sometimes and before I play sports sometimes also. but when it comes down to it it effects people in different ways and sometimes its worth it to at least try it.


At first bud was great. After years it made me paranoid and anxious. I started on medication and I was able to enjoy bud again. Then a few years later the paranoia and anxiety came back. Back and forth. I actually kind of enjoy the mini heart attacks I get because I am so used to them. It only lasts a few minutes but it gets the heart pumping.


----------



## socialpiranha

istayhome said:


> well when you ge some people together to conspire to manufacture an illegal substance, I mean to "grow industrial hemp." I'm just pointing out the obvious trouble with your plan. There is no scientific way that you will measure the cannabinoid content of your product. In fact there is no way of knowing the Cannabinoid content of your hemp. You will be destroying a noticeable quantity of your hemp as you use it for illicit purposes instead of only using it for the legally licensed purpose. I am just being straight with you homeboy and reminding you that your plan likely won't work, as i'ts not thought out well, I think that it was thought up after a few too many doobies, and now you're stuck on a bad and illegal idea. yo.


I'm glad you have such respect for such a ridiculous law. the legality is unclear, cannabidiol is a controlled substance in canada but it is also sold every day in hemp seed and fibre. there is no precident set for the amount which is considered illegal. I don't smoke weed havent for years, in fact i believe it brought on a lot of my symptoms(social anxiety, schizophrenic like symptoms) which is why i stopped. It stands to reason that a substance which indirectly antagonizes and nullifies the effects of thc(which is cbd) could have the opposite effects. And funny enough, studies show that it does. In double blind human studies it reduced public speaking anxiety in SA subjects to that of the non SA patients. It also is an effective schizophrenia treatment with a much more tolerable side effect profile.

*Cannabidiol reduces the anxiety induced by simulated public speaking in treatment-naïve social phobia patients.*

Bergamaschi MM, Queiroz RH, Chagas MH, de Oliveira DC, De Martinis BS, Kapczinski F, Quevedo J, Roesler R, Schröder N, Nardi AE, Martín-Santos R, Hallak JE, Zuardi AW, Crippa JA.
*Source*

Department of Neuroscience and Behavior, School of Medicine of Ribeirão Preto, University of São Paulo, SP, Brazil.

*Abstract*

Generalized Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) is one of the most common anxiety conditions with impairment in social life. Cannabidiol (CBD), one major non-psychotomimetic compound of the cannabis sativa plant, has shown anxiolytic effects both in humans and in animals. This preliminary study aimed to compare the effects of a simulation public speaking test (SPST) on healthy control (HC) patients and treatment-naïve SAD patients who received a single dose of CBD or placebo. A total of 24 never-treated patients with SAD were allocated to receive either CBD (600 mg; n=12) or placebo (placebo; n=12) in a double-blind randomized design 1 h and a half before the test. The same number of HC (n=12) performed the SPST without receiving any medication. Each volunteer participated in only one experimental session in a double-blind procedure. Subjective ratings on the Visual Analogue Mood Scale (VAMS) and Negative Self-Statement scale (SSPS-N) and physiological measures (blood pressure, heart rate, and skin conductance) were measured at six different time points during the SPST. The results were submitted to a repeated-measures analysis of variance. Pretreatment with CBD significantly reduced anxiety, cognitive impairment and discomfort in their speech performance, and significantly decreased alert in their anticipatory speech. The placebo group presented higher anxiety, cognitive impairment, discomfort, and alert levels when compared with the control group as assessed with the VAMS. The SSPS-N scores evidenced significant increases during the testing of placebo group that was almost abolished in the CBD group. *No significant differences were observed between CBD and HC in SSPS-N scores or in the cognitive impairment, discomfort, and alert factors of VAMS. The increase in anxiety induced by the SPST on subjects with SAD was reduced with the use of CBD, resulting in a similar response as the HC.*

*Cannabidiol enhances anandamide signaling and alleviates psychotic symptoms of schizophrenia*

F M Leweke1,2, D Piomelli3,4, F Pahlisch1,3, D Muhl2,3, C W Gerth2, C Hoyer1,2, J Klosterkötter2, M Hellmich5 and D Koethe1,2

Abstract

Cannabidiol is a component of marijuana that does not activate cannabinoid receptors, but moderately inhibits the degradation of the endocannabinoid anandamide. We previously reported that an elevation of anandamide levels in cerebrospinal fluid inversely correlated to psychotic symptoms. Furthermore, enhanced anandamide signaling let to a lower transition rate from initial prodromal states into frank psychosis as well as postponed transition. In our translational approach, we performed a double-blind, randomized clinical trial of *cannabidiol vs amisulpride*, a potent antipsychotic, in acute schizophrenia to evaluate the clinical relevance of our initial findings.* Either treatment was safe and led to significant clinical improvement, but cannabidiol displayed a markedly superior side-effect profile.* Moreover, cannabidiol treatment was accompanied by a significant increase in serum anandamide levels, which was significantly associated with clinical improvement. The results suggest that inhibition of anandamide deactivation may contribute to the antipsychotic effects of cannabidiol potentially representing a completely new mechanism in the treatment of schizophrenia.


----------



## istayhome

A cannabis extract is a cannabis extract is illegal. One's personal feelings about the law don't matter. It is a mater of abiding by the law and going through the legal system if we want o change the law in question. It is your trying to work around the law that likely landed you with a criminal record in the first place. just because you think a law is stupid is not a not a very good reason to simply justify ignoring it.


----------



## sleepytime

socialprisoner said:


> I'm glad you have such respect for such a ridiculous law. the legality is unclear, cannabidiol is a controlled substance in canada but it is also sold every day in hemp seed and fibre. there is no precident set for the amount which is considered illegal. I don't smoke weed havent for years, in fact i believe it brought on a lot of my symptoms(social anxiety, schizophrenic like symptoms) which is why i stopped. It stands to reason that a substance which indirectly antagonizes and nullifies the effects of thc(which is cbd) could have the opposite effects. And funny enough, studies show that it does. In double blind human studies it reduced public speaking anxiety in SA subjects to that of the non SA patients. It also is an effective schizophrenia treatment with a much more tolerable side effect profile.


I've also smoked my share of weed in the past but stopped because I don't think it's something that agreed with me. I still do know a lot of weed smokers and think for 90%+ of people it's certainly less harmful than alcohol, but for those of us with a certain brain chemistry THC is probably not such a good idea.

That said, there were elements of my experience with cannabis that I found very relaxing and therapeutic, that leads me to believe that there are many beneficial cannabinoids too. Of course, there is plenty research to back that statement also.

I agree that it is a silly law. Make it a controlled substance by all means, but it's unjust to completely deny people access to something which has scientifically proven health benefits.


----------



## Cannabidiol

Dixie's website does not specify how much CBD are in the Dixie Dewdrops, but they do say that each 1 oz bottle contains 100 mg of THC which personally puts my anxiety and paranoia at it's worst. That being said, even if we were to assume each 1 oz bottle contains 50 mg of CBD you would have to drink 12 bottles all at once to get 1 dose of 600 mg CBD which was used in the studies for both anxiety and schizophrenia.

Perhaps 600 mg is overkill, and even 50 mg would show some results, still you're looking at $40 a dose.

Apparently this site: Hemp Network America are planning on releasing CBD-only high potency oil. They go on to say that "It can take a full pound of high grade cannabis to make 4 grams of high potency Cannabidiol Oil." If this is true we can draw some conclusions.

If it takes a full pound of 6% CBD containing industrial hemp to create 4 grams of CBD, and 600 mg converts to 0.6 grams, we can assume that each plant can provide 6-7 doses of 600 mg CBD. Now "Generally, THC-producing marijuana plants are grown to an average of five feet in height. Industrial hemp on the other hand is grown to a height of ten to fifteen feet before harvest." I don't know how much pounds that equates to in dry weight, but I think 1 THC-producing plant with buds, leaves and stalk can weigh up to 5 pounds dry weight, so I think it's safe to say that the industrial hemp plant which is twice the height can weigh from 10-15 pounds per plant. That's 105 capsules of 600 mg CBD that can be produced from 1 industrial hemp plant, sounds promising.


----------



## Cannabidiol

I forgot to add that the public speaking anxiety study specifies that "Acute anxiolytic effects of CBD have been observed in healthy controls with doses ranging from 300 to 600mg" so perhaps 300mg would be sufficient for treating anxiety for most people.


----------



## Cannabidiol

jimmythekid said:


> Why are you so keen on something that didn't retain its efficacy for even the length of the study you were in? How do you know it won't poop out on everyone who takes it?


Where does it say that it didn't retain it's efficacy I must of missed that.

---


----------



## socialpiranha

A family member is going to apply for the industrial hemp license so hopefully by the fall i can 'imagine' an extraction.


----------



## comustal

hello everyone

I am a panic attack/ anxiety patient who currently takes sipralexa  I am currently growing cbd crew nordle to maybe help my anxiety and reduce my pill intake. has anyone experience with this strain ?


----------



## Anxious101

bazinga said:


> At first bud was great. After years it made me paranoid and anxious. I started on medication and I was able to enjoy bud again. Then a few years later the paranoia and anxiety came back. Back and forth. I actually kind of enjoy the mini heart attacks I get because I am so used to them. It only lasts a few minutes but it gets the heart pumping.


What strain of bud were you using? Sativa? I think people with SA should try Indica as it has a higher amount of cannabidiol relative to THC.


----------



## istayhome

socialpiranha said:


> A family member is going to apply for the industrial hemp license so hopefully by the fall i can 'imagine' an extraction.


extracting from industrial hemp seems very impractical. That's why growing it is being legalized.


----------



## inerameia

Porterdog said:


> Do you respond well to normal weed?


Weed contains more than just Cannabidiol; it also contains THC which is what exacerbates anxiety and paranoia. CBD is higher in concentration in indica type and THC is higher in sativa. CBD is not psychoactive so you don't get high from it, but it provides a lot of medical benefits.


----------



## Cannabidiol

Cannabidiol said:


> I would compare pure CBD to the relaxing feeling and easy going attitude you experience under the influence of alcohol minus the intoxicated feeling. It doesn't feel like an actual high although it does produce a mild sedative effect (at 600mg) which your body gets tolerant to slowly (kinda like to anti-psychotics if anyone has ever tried those). I was only given 600mg a day but was told that humans can tolerate up to 1500mg a day. I guess anything above 1500mg produces some sort of high.
> 
> I've been on everything under the sun from anti-psychotics, antidepressants, benzos, anti-seizure meds, etc, and nothing actually treated the social anxiety. Benzos calmed my nerves but they did little to help me with social interaction.
> 
> After about a week on Cannabidiol, the most notable changes I recall were the feelings of always being stared at in public and always feeling embarrassed around people for no damn reason were both completely gone. It was such a relief for a change. I found that I was a lot more at ease when approached by strangers and didn't get all sweaty and nervous and lost in my thoughts anymore. Sleep is AMAZING, I slept like a log. For about 3 weeks I felt like I was finally living, then the symptoms slowly came back
> 
> Apart from feeling sedated and sleepy there were no obvious side effects to report. I thought I would get the "munchies" but that was absent as well, I guess that comes from the THC as well.
> 
> Also I don't recommend anyone use regular Cannabis as that will cause more harm then good for social anxiety.


I'd just like to clear something up about the above quoted post I made as this forum does not allow editing posts.

Where I said: "For about 3 weeks I felt like I was finally living, then the symptoms slowly came back" what I meant to say was that I was only given CBD capsules for 2 weeks then unknowingly switched to placebo. While on CBD, every day I felt better and better. I felt changes happening, kind of like my mind started rebuilding itself after years of anxiety. There were no visible signs of tolerance build up to the anxiolytic/anti-psychotic effects apart from experiencing less sedation with each dose. This doesn't necessarily mean that I was building a tolerance, because whenever I start taking Risperidone after being off for a while I experience the same type of sedation (only much heavier then from the CBD) which also slowly lessens in severity while the anti-psychotic property does not.

Even though I was only given CBD for 2 weeks, I felt anxiety free for about a week after I was switched to placebo. Maybe this was a placebo effect, maybe the CBD built up in my system which provided relief for an additional week, but personally I feel that maybe this was a sign of a remission in the starting stages because when I take benzos they offer immediate relief but I still know and feel that the underlying anxiety is still there. With CBD, I actually felt improvement with each day's dose and after the second week I forget how anxiety felt like completely, I was able to experience how normal people with no anxiety disorders feel like everyday. My heart didn't start racing when the phone rang, and despite the sedative effect, when I talked to people I found that I was able to concentrate better because the anxiety always occupied my mind with useless thoughts and worries.


----------



## theoverthinker

So this question goes out to the people who have tried cbd extractions (drops or capsules etc), how have they worked out for you? Are they worth the steep price? What if any medications are you /were you taking? How big of a dosage did you have to take to feel an effect? Just trying to find out if they're worth ordering. Thanks so much!!


----------



## always starting over

kehcorpz said:


> Anandamide released after steady jogging for 20-30 minutes targets the same receptors and acts much in the same way. This is what's called the Runners High.


I remember some stoner told me that and I didn't understand what he was talking about at the time. He was like "runner's high is basically cannabanoids" Explains why I always have more endurance when I'm biking while high.


----------



## innovayahead

I suffer from anxiety and had to create an account here after reading this thread. I've been using Dixie drops on and off for the last 6 months or so.

I used to be a daily cannabis smoker and I felt like my symptoms improved slightly. I started with reggies and eventually moved to kind bud. Surprisingly, I liked the reggies more. They didn't give me racy thoughts, paranoia, or increase my anxiety at all. I eventually quit because I was becoming a social outcast. My non-smoking friends called me out on it, and I'm glad they did. Quitting was pretty tough, but I did it, slowly incorporating myself back into old routines. I treated my SA by socially drinking, but you can't do that all day, all the time. Then I started lifting weights and that helped a lot. Still, something wasn't 100 percent right.

One day, I stumbled across CBD research. Intrigued, I dug further, finding Dixie X Dew Drops. They were legal, although somewhat expensive, but I gave them a try anyway.

They worked. The effects were noticeable, but not drastic, as a few people have mentioned before. Along with improving my SA, I feel like I have more focus when I've got CBD in my system. Alcohol cravings are also down when I use CBDs, a great thing when trying to gain strength on a lifting program.

The small bottle cost me 47 dollars shipped. But that bottle can last me over a month. Price wise, I'm not sure how that compares to medication typically used to treat SA.

I usually take 1 or 2 "half-droppers" per day. I squeeze them into a small glass of water, stir it around, and drink it down. Helps the effect last longer than placing the drops under my tongue.

Since I live in the Midwest, I'm considering creating my own form of CBD medication from wild hemp. Hemp typically has a very favorable CBD:THC ratio. I plan on using dry ice to extract trichomes from as many plants as I can find. With those trichomes, I'll press it into a hash that's smokable.

If I can create enough hash and it works, I will save a LOT of money on Dixie X.

If I left anything out (I'm sure I did), I'll be sure to add to this thread later.


----------



## istayhome

DubnRun said:


> I need medical weed for depression so **** the law, I can only get a bag of rip off medium grade because of a bs law on a plant


^^^^Very ineffective attitude buddy. The laws are what they are. "Medical weed" Won't fix you're depression. Marijuana tends to make depression worse in the long run. I think like many people you like to get high and are now trying to make a legal/medical argument to get your way.

Pot is an easy way out, I've been there. In the long run it only makes life worse.


----------



## istayhome

socialpiranha said:


> There you go again assuming you know the extent of my knowledge, this time of chemistry... industrial hemp has a high ratio of cannabidiol to thc . cbd constitues roughly 3% of particular parts of the hemp plant vs 0.3% thc in fact it is industrial hemp, not "weed" that the dixie brand cbd is extracted from. *I actually have a good amount of knowledge about the solubility of cannabidiol **and it would be quite easy to extract with very simple methods, yes there would be some impurities but they wouldn't be in concentrations high enough to effect the efficacy of cbd. And yes you would need a large amount of plant material to work with* but if you were legally growing it that wouldnt be a problem.* Even a simple alcohol extraction could produce a high enough yield to be worthwhile and there are several ways it could be seperated and reduced from there.*


I make a living off the land, running an organic farm in southern Oregon, USA.

In your post, you lay out all of the problems with your plan. Alcohol is a poor solvent to use because it is bi-polar whereas CBD is a non-polar solute. You will end up with far more impurities than the cannabinoids that you want because the hemp plant has many polar organic impurities that will will end up in your product. Furthermore, you are talking about using a very large volume of cannabis material, which will have to be properly cleaned, dried, processed then soxhleted/refluxed for many hours and finally fractioned/collected, condensed and cooled. You will need to custom fabricate an apparatus to perform this procedure.

Using a light petroleum such as hexane, heptane, or naptha is a much better alternative than using alcohol for your solvent. A non-polar solvent (lightweight petroleum distillate) is a much better choice than a bi-polar solvent (alcohol) because you will only extract all of the non-polar cannabinoids as opposed to some of those along with a bunch of other organic tars, waxes, chlorophyll, etc., leaving the end product full of mostly impurities.

Regardless of which solvent you use, you will need to boil a very volatile and flammable solution for countless hours. You will need to re-run each batch several times with clean solvent in order to extract all of the cannabinoids and reflux it extensively maximize your yield. If your equipment is not high quality you risk a very dangerous explosion.

As you you seem to say though, you already "know" all of this. But I find it strange that you plan to use alcohol if in fact you are so well versed and practiced in the matter. Either way, I highly doubt that any of your plans will come to fruition as most of what a pot-smoker dreams up rarely does.


----------



## nrelax11

I tried a drink that was high in cbd and I loved it. I have my weed card so I can get whatever. I was pretty high but in a relaxed comfortable way. When I smoke though, I get on edge sometimes and would increase my anxiety if im out in public.


----------



## innovayahead

Cannabidiol said:


> I forgot to add that the public speaking anxiety study specifies that "Acute anxiolytic effects of CBD have been observed in healthy controls with doses ranging from 300 to 600mg" so perhaps 300mg would be sufficient for treating anxiety for most people.


I believe this was molecular CBD, supposedly different than whole plant CBD extract.

Dr. Frankel, a big proponent of dosed cannabis, has seen anxiety improve using as little as 2mg of whole plant CBD.

From his page about CBD and Anxiety: http://www.greenbridgemed.com/conditions-treated-2/cannabis-for-anxiety/

"As the value of CBD rich plants has become very clear in recent years, there are a number of collectives that now grow and create CBD rich Extracts of varying ratios of cannabinoids (CBD, THC, 90 or so others) creating whole plant extracts that can be taken orally or sublingually.

Just two mg of whole plant rich CBD taken under the tongue twice daily is generally enough to treat anxiety. I would suggest making certain that for a PURE anxiety state without much depression, the lowest amount of THC is generally best."
As the value of CBD rich plants has become very clear in recent years, there are a number of collectives that now grow and create CBD rich Extracts of varying ratios of cannabinoids (CBD, THC, 90 or so others) creating whole plant extracts that can be taken orally or sublingually.
Just two mg of whole plant rich CBD taken under the tongue twice daily is generally enough to treat anxiety. I would suggest making certain that for a PURE anxiety state without much depression, the lowest amount of THC is generally best.
- See more at: http://www.greenbridgemed.com/conditions-treated-2/cannabis-for-anxiety/#sthash.i1j07gLY.dpuf
As the value of CBD rich plants has become very clear in recent years, there are a number of collectives that now grow and create CBD rich Extracts of varying ratios of cannabinoids (CBD, THC, 90 or so others) creating whole plant extracts that can be taken orally or sublingually.
Just two mg of whole plant rich CBD taken under the tongue twice daily is generally enough to treat anxiety. I would suggest making certain that for a PURE anxiety state without much depression, the lowest amount of THC is generally best.
- See more at: http://www.greenbridgemed.com/conditions-treated-2/cannabis-for-anxiety/#sthash.i1j07gLY.dpuf
As the value of CBD rich plants has become very clear in recent years, there are a number of collectives that now grow and create CBD rich Extracts of varying ratios of cannabinoids (CBD, THC, 90 or so others) creating whole plant extracts that can be taken orally or sublingually.
Just two mg of whole plant rich CBD taken under the tongue twice daily is generally enough to treat anxiety. I would suggest making certain that for a PURE anxiety state without much depression, the lowest amount of THC is generally best.
- See more at: http://www.greenbridgemed.com/conditions-treated-2/cannabis-for-anxiety/#sthash.i1j07gLY.dpuf

Dixie X Dew Drops provide 1.25mg per half dropper.


----------



## innovayahead

Whoops. Don't know what happened there.


----------



## innovayahead

Here is the link to his article describing how dosing molecular CBD and whole plant extract CBD differ.

http://www.greenbridgemed.com/2012/10/12/whole-plant-cbd-dosing-very-different-than-molecular-cbd/

He also states here that most clinical studies with CBD are using the molecular version.


----------



## sas2012solar

*hi*

Could you elaborate, inoveayourhead, on the effects you get.
I just created a thread specifically about dew drops/cbd.

Either way, just curious. I just ordered the 500 bottle so ill be getting
6 or so mg cbd a day..

Thanks for your input!


----------



## reco

*No need for expensive dixie drops*

go with hemp fiber which has about 3-4% CBD and it has other compounds that are just a good at completely destroying social anxiety and I don't mean THC. Hemp has compounds which help to increase the enzyme Calcineurin which is the major pathway for social anxiety (not the cause though) and in combination with CBD it truly is the answer we need it. I don't have have time to write up about hemp and how it completely took away my social anxiety because I have college exams on top of me this week but next week I write a full page on my experiences with social anxiety and also present plenty of studies to back up my experiences. PS: I know this is my first post but i have been a member since july last year. I just never had the balls to post anything because of my stupid social anxiety.
I'll throw a few research link:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19124693
Distinct effects of {delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol on neural activation during emotional processing.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22543011
Maternal deprivation in the middle of a stress hyporesponsive period decreases hippocampal calcineurin expression and causes abnormal social and cognitive behaviours in adult male Wistar rats: relevance to negative symptoms of schizophrenia.

http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/content/63/1/44.long
Involvement of a Calcineurin Cascade in Amygdala Depotentiation and Quenching of Fear Memory

http://www.jneurosci.org/content/23/5/1574.long
Identification of Calcineurin as a Key Signal in the Extinction of Fear Memory

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21517850
Hippocampal CA3 calcineurin activity participates in depressive-like behavior in rats.

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00213-012-2823-9
Inhibition of calcineurin in the prefrontal cortex induced depressive-like behavior through mTOR signaling pathway

There dozens of paper on calcineurin and on CBD. Hemp fiber(plant material) is cheap. I buy it buy the pounds on amazon


----------



## sas2012solar

*reco*

Please pull away from your studies!

Lol, jk. But i have NEVER heard of all this.

So is "hemp fiber" just crushed hemp seed.
Im thinking its not. Can you post a link to what
you buy, and also dosages.

Seems probably cheaper than dixie botanicals.
And ive literally never heard anyone on the web even mentioning hemp fiber as a way
To get cbds.

I want to buy whatever your talking about asap, and curious what exact
Benefits you notice!! !


----------



## istayhome

hemp fiber is what is grown to industrial hemp out of. It is a tough fiber that is used to make rope, clothing, paper, etc. pretty much anything that is made of wood or cotton.

Serious discussing the use of industrial hemp as a source for cbd or any other psychoactive substances is a huge joke. Industrial hemp has been selectively bred for decades to be very high in desirable fibers and low in active chemicals. Discussing the use of this plant as a source for cbd is the greatest urban legend since kids believing that they could get high from smoking banana peels.


----------



## sas2012solar

*istayathome*

U make a point. Any links that show this?


----------



## sas2012solar

I just want to know if reco is buying actual hemp fiber
on amazon... or the hemp fiber protein mixes i saw listed
which i think get their fiber from hemp seeds.

It would be weird cutting a peice of hemp fiber and eating it,
But ill do anything heh.


----------



## reco

I will skip the studies and just post my experience with hemp.
First let me introduce myself. I’ve had social anxiety disorder (SAD) since high school and may be way before that, but it's hard for me to tell. I join the service when I was 19 to get away from my mom who had schizophrenia and severe SAD. I did a total of eight years in service with several tours overseas and left in 2007 with severe PTSD. Instead of just calling it PTSD let me describe it for you. It was pure anger/rage and just wanted to kill somebody always hoping for somebody to just break into the house, I was very antisocial. It took me over two years to get over my PTSD but I was left with a severe SAD that made my high school SAD seemed like a joke. During those two years of PTSD I was trying different natural supplements to try to find a cure for my problems. I was trying to avoid medication at all cost, but eventually I gave in to the medication after trying so many things and only having modest success. At first I heard about CBD about a year ago after reading this thread “thanks cannabidiol”. Then I went online and did the entire usual internet search so see if CBD does help with social anxiety. The research seemed good enough so I bought the hemp protein from navitas brand. The hemp protein powder made me a bit sleepy and it made me feel dysphonic. In fact it was so dysphonic that I thought it was another trial and failure after trying so many things that failed to help me. So I moved on to other possible supplements that could help me. About three months ago I quit this really good job that I had because I could no longer handle my anxiety. So during this last couple of months I have rethinking about all the supplements/ medications that have had some kind of effect on me. I remembered how hemp protein had made me feel so ordered it again about a month ago to maybe make it work by dosing differently or maybe in combination with other things. The product I bought this time was nutiva navitas 3lbs organic hemp protein hi fiber powder which I buy at amazon. I had taken the recommended 30 grams of power two hours before class which starts at 2:00pm to see if it would effect me the same way as last year. I went to class but I felt anxious and insecure like always and when I got home around 4 I began to wonder why I did not feel the effects like last year. Two days later on Thursday I got home from my morning class around 10:30am and decided to try the hemp power again so I took the 30 grams again around 11:00 am. I wanted to see why the hemp was not having the same effect on me like it did the first few times that I tried it. During my 2:00pm class I was nervous the whole time all the way to the very end of the class which is at 4:10pm but this time the professor was continuing with an exam review for those that wanted to stay and I did. Around 4:15-20ish I began to feel not self conscious of those around me and my mind began to quiet down which was strange because the whole time during lecture I was my usual self, all tense and full of anxiety. I mean I can’t even look to my left or right that’s how bad it is with me. The rest of the exam review I felt completely comfortable been there and I was able to actually listen to what the professor was talking about without being conscious and worried about everyone around me. Even walking the parking garage felt comfortable after class. When I got home I began to think of what had just happened and the only thing I could think of is that the hemp kick in but it took it over five hours for the effects to take a hold. I thought it was strange because at of all the thing that I have tried none have taken over two maybe two and half hours to take effect and that’s if they have any effect at all. I want it to confirm if the effect did take around five hours to take hold, so next school day I took the usual five grams much earlier in the morning around 7:30am. Well during my first class which starts at 8:00am and ends at 10:10am I was nervous as always but during my 2:00pm class I was completely comfortable the whole time I had no anxiety at all. The effects are hard to describe because it really does not feel like a drug or an alteration on your mind. If I am in my apartment I really can’t tell if it kicked in or not and the only way to know is to go outside my apartment. I hope this helps some you because I am curious to see if hemp has the same effect on some of you as it has with me. To me is strange that no one else here has brought up the use hemp, all I read about CBD is how to extract it and what not. Also, remember it seems to take over five to five and half hours for the effects to kick in. So don’t take it and then go to the supermarket two hours later and come back to me that it did not have an effect because it takes me over five hours to take effect.


----------



## reco

sorry it is Nutiva Organic Hemp Protein Hi Fiber here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organi...8&qid=1372049153&sr=8-1&keywords=hemp+protein

Also, I can't explain why this time it does not feel dysphoric. The only thing that I can think of is that it is not just protein but also fiber in the power.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Then why do normal people don't need it?


----------



## sas2012solar

Thanks for your follow up reco

I wasnt aware that powder has cbd as its made from
Just hemp seeds..

Thats great it helps. You should try the dixie dew drops
also to get a comparison.

Sounds like it is truly helpful, the product you get.

I would try it and may, just sort of using the dew drops right
Now but the hemp powder is cheaper, however I
Personally wouldnt think there is cbd in that.

I googled the product along with a tag word of anxiety
And there was a woman who was saying the product
Got rid of her depression and lowered her anxiety to
zero.


----------



## sas2012solar

The key to social anxiety is using stuff that limits your
Fear and then immersing yourself around people on
a consistent basis. Developing relationships etc.

Or just being the hermit maybe you were designed to be.

Tough for SA people because we have to be immersed, not everyone
Has a hide-away


----------



## istayhome

this talk about "hemp protein powder" having any kind of value as a psychological treatment is complete bollocks.


----------



## istayhome

reco said:


> I will skip the studies and just post my experience with hemp.
> First let me introduce myself. I've had social anxiety disorder (SAD) since high school and may be way before that, but it's hard for me to tell. I join the service when I was 19 to get away from my mom who had schizophrenia and severe SAD. I did a total of eight years in service with several tours overseas and left in 2007 with severe PTSD. Instead of just calling it PTSD let me describe it for you. It was pure anger/rage and just wanted to kill somebody always hoping for somebody to just break into the house, I was very antisocial. It took me over two years to get over my PTSD but I was left with a severe SAD that made my high school SAD seemed like a joke. During those two years of PTSD I was trying different natural supplements to try to find a cure for my problems. I was trying to avoid medication at all cost, but eventually I gave in to the medication after trying so many things and only having modest success. At first I heard about CBD about a year ago after reading this thread "thanks cannabidiol". Then I went online and did the entire usual internet search so see if CBD does help with social anxiety. The research seemed good enough so I bought the hemp protein from navitas brand. The hemp protein powder made me a bit sleepy and it made me feel dysphonic. In fact it was so dysphonic that I thought it was another trial and failure after trying so many things that failed to help me. So I moved on to other possible supplements that could help me. About three months ago I quit this really good job that I had because I could no longer handle my anxiety. So during this last couple of months I have rethinking about all the supplements/ medications that have had some kind of effect on me. I remembered how hemp protein had made me feel so ordered it again about a month ago to maybe make it work by dosing differently or maybe in combination with other things. The product I bought this time was nutiva navitas 3lbs organic hemp protein hi fiber powder which I buy at amazon. I had taken the recommended 30 grams of power two hours before class which starts at 2:00pm to see if it would effect me the same way as last year. I went to class but I felt anxious and insecure like always and when I got home around 4 I began to wonder why I did not feel the effects like last year. Two days later on Thursday I got home from my morning class around 10:30am and decided to try the hemp power again so I took the 30 grams again around 11:00 am. I wanted to see why the hemp was not having the same effect on me like it did the first few times that I tried it. During my 2:00pm class I was nervous the whole time all the way to the very end of the class which is at 4:10pm but this time the professor was continuing with an exam review for those that wanted to stay and I did. Around 4:15-20ish I began to feel not self conscious of those around me and my mind began to quiet down which was strange because the whole time during lecture I was my usual self, all tense and full of anxiety. I mean I can't even look to my left or right that's how bad it is with me. The rest of the exam review I felt completely comfortable been there and I was able to actually listen to what the professor was talking about without being conscious and worried about everyone around me. Even walking the parking garage felt comfortable after class. When I got home I began to think of what had just happened and the only thing I could think of is that the hemp kick in but it took it over five hours for the effects to take a hold. I thought it was strange because at of all the thing that I have tried none have taken over two maybe two and half hours to take effect and that's if they have any effect at all. I want it to confirm if the effect did take around five hours to take hold, so next school day I took the usual five grams much earlier in the morning around 7:30am. Well during my first class which starts at 8:00am and ends at 10:10am I was nervous as always but during my 2:00pm class I was completely comfortable the whole time I had no anxiety at all. The effects are hard to describe because it really does not feel like a drug or an alteration on your mind. If I am in my apartment I really can't tell if it kicked in or not and the only way to know is to go outside my apartment. I hope this helps some you because I am curious to see if hemp has the same effect on some of you as it has with me. To me is strange that no one else here has brought up the use hemp, all I read about CBD is how to extract it and what not. Also, remember it seems to take over five to five and half hours for the effects to kick in. So don't take it and then go to the supermarket two hours later and come back to me that it did not have an effect because it takes me over five hours to take effect.


This positive feeling that you talk about experiencing after 5+ hrs is the natural "high" that is felt after excess protein is metabolized by the liver. This has nothing to do with hemp sir. I recommend educating yourself about basic human physiology so that you are not so easily mislead by such products in the future.


----------



## reco

Hey Dr. istayhome, since your so good at assessing other people than why are you still in this forum.


----------



## istayhome

reco said:


> Hey Dr. istayhome, since your so good at assessing other people than why are you still in this forum.


When do I advertise myself as having any sort of doctorate?

I did not Assess your condition or suggest a treatment. I simply supplied my knowledge of basic physiology. Do you find knowledge to be offensive in some way?

I visit this forum from time to time, when I have some spare time. After over a decade of hard work I believe that I really have the various aspects my own abnormal psychology that brought me here seeking help years ago to be well managed. This forum has helped me more than I can express and I feel that it would be selfish of me to just disappear now that I am doing better. I would like to pay as much of the help I recieved forward as I can. Plus, managing anxiety is a lifelong process, so I will never just be cured and walk away from it. I stick around to keep in touch with how I have found to manage this disorder and to listen to others who have tips and tricks that may help me even more.

Physiologically the body responds to excess protein hours later as if it were a bit a stimulant and euphoriant. Not in a powerful way as it would if you took MDMA. But it does give us a bit of feel-good energy, especially combined with the placebo effect causing an individual to expect that their hemp seed protein and fiber supplement will help solve their problems. I know many, many very solid thinking abilities who fall prey to similar advertising. Good luck yo.


----------



## reco

Keeping the conversation respectful i will respond.
I am no different than you or anyone else in that i am constantly looking to better myself and if possible maybe help others if I can. I posted my experience with hemp because it has helped me deal with anxiety problem. I know it is not the protein having this effect on me because if it was the case I would have taken care of issue years ago.


----------



## sas2012solar

Reco might have a point with the hemp powder because of the calcuneurin (sp)


----------



## sas2012solar

Istayhome, your kinda ****ting on this thread.

I think we know your view towards weed/cbd/hemp now,
so kindly step out of this thread.

Some people are finding benefit.

Reco i just bought what you take. The part
About calcuenurin interests me. If anything
ill just have a healthy food to eat.

The dixie drops are expensive. Ill post what i notice.


----------



## istayhome

sas2012solar said:


> Istayhome, your kinda ****ting on this thread.
> 
> I think we know your view towards weed/cbd/hemp now,
> so kindly step out of this thread.
> 
> Some people are finding benefit.
> 
> Reco i just bought what you take. The part
> About calcuenurin interests me. If anything
> ill just have a healthy food to eat.
> 
> The dixie drops are expensive. Ill post what i notice.


I'm 'what-ing' on this thread? I hope you're not resorting to personal attacks and vulgarities.

Telling me to not comment in a thread is not kind either, so don't get things confused.

I have plenty of benefit to say, just because you do not agree with it does not mean that it has no value.

In your "Dixie Dew Drops" thread you even are coming to the conclusion that they are a big waste of money.


----------



## sas2012solar

Well whatever.

Im getting this hi fiber stuff
And maybe the calcineuron benefits will be
Noticed. 

Carry on


----------



## sas2012solar

Hey istayhome, not to get off topic but thats dope you
run an organic farm. Ive wwoofed and even worked on
An organic farm once. Nothing like being out
In the open. Good for you.

That was always my dream.. to just live in a clutterless
People sparse area.. anyways

Props to u on that man!!


----------



## istayhome

sas2012solar said:


> Hey istayhome, not to get off topic but thats dope you
> run an organic farm. Ive wwoofed and even worked on
> An organic farm once. Nothing like being out
> In the open. Good for you.
> 
> That was always my dream.. to just live in a clutterless
> People sparse area.. anyways
> 
> Props to u on that man!!


Thanks man, it's a good lifestyle for someone with social anxiety and it's real nice to be to have my food source totally secure. I sell to a few retailers so I only have to deal with a handful of people. I have wwoofed a fed times when traveling as well; on Maui and across the Us Heartland and East Coast when I was Bicycle touring. It is always a good experience.


----------



## sas2012solar

That was what i thought. Be on the land not in a city.


----------



## reco

hi sas2012solar, how did your hemp trial go?


----------



## nyer

To reply to your thread, I am in support of CBD & THC for anxiety and more research needs to be done to find what benefits exist for helping reduce symptoms many of us find to be a non-discussed topic due to moral issues, religion, belief systems and current laws. Granted you live in a Pot friendly state, medical marijuana state or freely to use it without the judgement of others, there will always be the left/right on this topic.

I am pro, since i can share my anxiety was greatly reduced on the CBD version vs the other blend. I'm not saying smoking is good for everyone, but in cases where the anxiety is so severe and there is no one to fix it (like a doctor or a pill), it can provide a calming affect if used in correct fashion or a CBD as discussed.

:yes


----------



## sas2012solar

Reco,

I am getting the hemp fiber in the mail soon.
Ive tried using hemp seed oil, didnt notice much.

I also tried using more of the dixie dew drops (end of bottle), 
and experienced a definite effect.. however, i wont be
Able to replicate it until the next bottle.

With that said it pretty much killed my lovely SA. By making
Me simply feel better.. its a wellness product.

Ill let you know if i get any results from the same hemp
fiber product you use.


----------



## tamakachi

From my understanding, CBD mediates its anxiolytic effects through Anandamide reuptake inhibition via FAAH.

I actually have a whole facebook page dedicated to it.

I would love to get my hands on some, it could definitely be the treatment of the future.
Sadly, South Africa was the first country in the world to make cannabis illegal and it will probably be the last one to make it legal again.

Either way, if you do get your hands on CBD make sure it is very low in THC as THC can make all forms of anxiety worse.


----------



## sas2012solar

I personally wonder if some of the anxiety reducing effects Reco, your getting,
are from the omega 3s, as hemp seeds have a lot of.

Of course it could be what you mentioned in the
Scientific stuff you posted, it will be cool to try it.

Do you eat it plain? Maybe it would be good with yogurt and fruit.


----------



## istayhome

sas2012solar said:


> I personally wonder if some of the anxiety reducing effects Reco, your getting,
> are from the omega 3s, as hemp seeds have a lot of.
> 
> Of course it could be what you mentioned in the
> Scientific stuff you posted, it will be cool to try it.
> 
> Do you eat it plain? Maybe it would be good with yogurt and fruit.


This is a good idea, but the omega-3's found in plant sources are ALA, which the body cannot use unless it is converted to EPA & DHA. Unfortunately the body does a very poor job of converting the ALA into DA and EPA. So the body does not absorb enough Omega's to make much of a difference

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ou-getting-the-right-type-of-omega3-fats.aspx


----------



## sas2012solar

Yeah, as much as i like science, the world was once flat.

Point being, im trying this (just bought some), because reco said they
Helped.

Who cares how, who knows, maybe there is something
in the seed that helps.

Im going to go back to finding my holy grail now.

 ill find it!


----------



## Cannabidiol

sas2012solar said:


> Yeah, as much as i like science, the world was once flat.
> 
> Point being, im trying this (just bought some), because reco said they
> Helped.
> 
> Who cares how, who knows, maybe there is something
> in the seed that helps.
> 
> Im going to go back to finding my holy grail now.
> 
> ill find it!


Exactly. Science does not have all the answers. There might be something in the seed that science cannot even detect but works like a charm. No harm in trying.

Good luck.


----------



## Cannabidiol

I read that people with psychotic symptoms have an eight-fold higher levels of anandamide in cerebrospinal fluid in comparison to psychotic-free individuals. The theory is that the body creates the extra anandamide to act as a natural anti-psychotic but I personally feel that the only reason it's eight-fold higher is because the bodies of people with Schizophrenia, Psychotic disorders, and possibly even Social Anxiety are not functioning properly in bringing the anandamide to the brain from the spinal cord. I think that if a test was conducted on people with SA, their anandamide levels will also be higher considering the following:

We know that cannabidiol, in the proper dosage, alleviates psychotic symptoms and social anxiety, if not completely at least to some extent. Now this is from the studies sourced below: Cannabidiol enhances anandamide signaling and is accompanied by a significant increase in serum (blood) anandamide levels. This means that cannabidiol is able to bring the anandamide out of the cerebrospinal fluid into the blood which was significantly associated with clinical improvement in first episode schizophrenia patients. Enhanced anandamide signaling let to a lower transition rate from initial prodromal states into frank psychosis as well as postponed transition.

Sources:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15354183
http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038/tp.2012.15?locale=en

We now know that there is a connection between cannabidiol's ability to signal the release of anandamide into the blood stream which results in symptom reduction for psychosis.

Although a similar study for social anxiety has not yet been conducted, we do have other studies stating that cannabidiol does alleviate symptoms of social anxiety. All the evidence is leading up to some kind of connection between social anxiety and anandamide as well. If you think about schizophrenia: paranoid type, the #1 symptoms are paranoia, anxiety, fear.

Moving along, I'm sure we all heard of the runners high. There was a study published in 2004 where evidence was found to show that exercise increases the serum levels of anandamide due to endocannabinoids being activated which produce anxiolytic, anti-depressant and mood elevating effects.

Source:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1724924/pdf/v038p00536.pdf

Considering Dixie's dew drops contain trace amounts of cannabidiol, I suggest to anyone who will be trying the product try a combination therapy with exercise, in particular jogging or running.

Take the drops as directed and go for a run (or jog if you can't) but don't stop for at least 30 minutes. If you really need to take a break, just slow down and walk for a minute then get back to running.

The exercise should work in combination with the cannabidiol. Take the dew drops at least 30 minutes before you start exercising. I think it's worth a shot, if anyone gives it a try let me know how it goes.

Running is a definite anxiolytic for me even without any cannabidiol however the effects are short lived (1-5 hours depending on the amount of exercise I put in). However I did notice that the more and more you exercise everyday, the better you feel overall physically and mentally. A lot of people with anxiety have difficulties sleeping. Trust me when I say that exercise improves my sleep a world! and sleeping is not easy for me due to schizophrenia producing random voices and sounds. I sleep like a baby on days when I had a good run so it all works in and of itself because a proper nights rest helps with anxiety the next day.


----------



## sas2012solar

Tru that.

Cannabidiol, you really should also try going grain
Free. I think weed kinda made me schizo, regardless
Ive dealt with things. A year ago went grain free
And all my symptoms and stuff i wasnt even aware of
vanished. It took a whole 5 days to go away 100%. 

I believe its glutenology.net. check out that site.

Because sure there is a lot of studies pointing gluten
to schizophrenia, but that site highlights the fact that
even corn and rice has gluten prolamines.

I wont get to far off topic but im 7-8 days into it. Lovin
the food. I am symptom free and yadda yadda.

I run every few days. Not long, but am addicted.

Gettin' the dew drops tomorrow. I did notice a definite effect
when i took more but need to replicate and find what dose.

Reco, i ate some hemp hearts (expensive, supposed to
Get my other amazon shipment today though).. 

I ate them last night with kefir, im going to try again soon
and will see. May have noticed a difference today..idk


----------



## sas2012solar

Ate a bunch of hemp hearts today.

Istayhome, didnt mean to invalidate your comment
Just because i believe science is just science.

I realize the whole inability to synthethize the omegas and all.


----------



## nolmt60243

*CBD chewing gum...*

Hello all...

I am new to this forum, and was looking for some relief with my SA with CBD, as I am an mmj patient always looking for the latest and greatest.

I was curious if you have seen/heard/read anything about this new cbd infused chewing gum.

I saw the dew drops from Dixie, though I could only find ones with THC in it, and thc seems to make my SA a little more intense at times. Is there a THC-free variety in the drops?


----------



## sas2012solar

*hi*

Welcome.

Ive never heard of that site, will be checking it out.

If you go to dixiebotanicals.com thats the cbd only stuff.

I also stumbled upon buycannabidiol.com
check spelling on that.

Edit: looks like the same companies as dixie are
producing the canchew gum.

So expensive but im not sure how it compares
Financially per mg of cbd to one of the dixie dew drops
tinctures.


----------



## cbdthekey

*CBD Products UK*



Jollygoggles said:


> So how does one get ones hands on this CBD?


medivape.org


----------



## T-Bone

Cannabidiol said:


> Cannabidiol is not psychoactive or psychedelic drug, it has no cognitive effects as it's counterpart Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)


Well WTF, that's no good. Just when I think i'm on board with this idea, you go and say this. :con


----------



## fr3t

Check it out:





Here's info on the strain they talk about in the video.

It's high in CBD and was bread for that specific purpose.
http://www.leafly.com/sativa/charlottes-web


----------



## TheMail

Grats to you for finding something that has worked for you! Unfortunately, marijuana / THC to totally lose my mind, I found it was good for short term depression, but terrible for anxiety.... then again, that's just me


----------



## sas2012solar

Now you can actually order cbd on amazon!


----------



## shutthefrontdoor

I've tried several of the high cbd products available in northern california through 2 dispensaries. There is a lozenge called a quoob or something like that. Mine are tangerine flavored. Pretty good. There is a smokeable strain called blueberry X that is a bit harsh on the lungs...I think it's 12 cbd and 5 thc. I've just tried a strain based on Cannatonic which is very mellow and good ...10 thc and 7 cbd. It seems good to balance the two. I tried another that was 10 and 9 that was a variation of Girl Scout Cookie strains. There are some I haven't tried...one called Remus and another called Omrita. I get paranoid and practically psychotic episodes on high thc low cbd strains. But the cbd does get me mellow without paranoia/anxiety. It reduces social anxiety. One problem is that it reduced my inhibition to spending and I found myself buying stocks. Perhaps it's because I have parkinsons and it teamed up with the l-dopa to lower impulse control? They are good well researched stocks though. In my opinion CBD is worth experimenting with for those with social anxiety. I do find it blunts my memory a bit. But this last strain of Cannatonic seems to do so less. However I wish it was an edible and not a smokeable and I'm not at all convinced vaping is safe for the lungs either...with all that sticky oil residue it produces.


----------



## shutthefrontdoor

*cannatonic high cbd*

I tried the cannatonic during the day and decided I didn't like it...the smell the body high and some asthmatic result on my lungs...
all in all the qoobs high cbd lozenges are the best for me since they don't involve smoking up the lungs....the blueberry X is okay too...a little harsh smoking but just the right balance 12% cbd and 5% thc...

there is even one place that sells a 5% cbd 3% thc locally....


----------



## shutthefrontdoor

good ez cbd lozenges are what those are called...just checked


----------



## feelbetter

hi guys, thanks so much for the info on availability of cbd on this thread, i love you


----------



## feelbetter

sas2012solar said:


> Now you can actually order cbd on amazon!


can you supply a link please cos i can't find it?


----------



## Oldhead

Please forgive me if this was posted , but I'm too lazy to read 8 pages, my experience is different strains make all the difference, sativas raise anxiety , rapid heart beat, paranoia in me, indicas, seem to relieve pain , help with sleep, help with anxiety, in the 1-2 hit range. If I get hybrid strains , it can go either way, so I avoid them. Marijuana is not all the same, it's like saying beer is like whiskey, or moonshine is like wine, many different effects from alcohols, it's all the same but different, like mj . Plus like the few post I did read he thc levels are much higher than "back in be day". 
I have also found it helpful to quit for a few months , if you smoke and your anxiety begins to return. I am lucky enough to have a medical marijuana card, so I can go and get a strain I can handle, rather than getting some "bomb" stuff from some friend or whomever . Just because they tell you it's good, that don't make it good for you . 
And for those who smoke, and want to try it for anxiety, get the ones that smell like skunk, or a strong odor, most indica strains have that skunky smell.


----------



## feelbetter

hello again, so I ordered some tinctures from medivape last Monday, nothing has been delivered and the website is now offline-has anyone recieved anything from Medivape? or should I start to worry that I've been had?

here's hoping not...


----------



## feelbetter

website is back up, and got an email from them saying they were waiting for a new batch of raw materials and will send it soon-i'll let you know when it's delivered and if it's any good (still hoping:boogie)


----------



## Sweetme

Whoa!


----------



## ExtremeThinker

Weed triggered my social phobia to a new level. I'm not saying it was the cause, but it mbrought it on. I think everyone's unique, and struggle to believe that one thing alone is the key that fits in every single lock. Its just so much more complicated. I've heard from people that it helps their mental health though .


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I saw M.D. Sanjay Gupta's documentary called Weed and it was amazing talking about Marijuana's beneficial and safe medication it can be. There were some brothers shown that grow marijuana with up to 22% CBD and 1% THC.


----------



## Darby

*Cannabidiol*

Interesting thread. I thought I would share some thoughts that might be helpful or of interest. I am a scientist who has done drug development and have followed the research on cannabidiol given I too suffer from crippling SA.

It is my understanding that cannabidiol pharmacology has a "U" shaped dose response curve. So those who ingest CBD containing weed will get a varying dose depending on the CBD content and how much you ingest. What the U shaped dose curve means is there is a target concentration of CBD in the blood that works best, but going beyond it loses its effectiveness. It might even be counterproductive to take too much. You might feel worse. But that said, CBD is looking very promising for SA and depression. This is not necessarily unusual as there are other drugs that have these U shaped dose curves. The reason for this, if I anticipate questions to come, can be related to receptor modulation (sometimes drugs at high doses can down regulate their target receptor), affects on other systems within the body and other reasons. To my knowledge the current research on CBD is not advanced enough to know which factor causes the U shaped dose curve. (What is a U shaped dose curve? Too little doesn't help, more starts to help, optimum amount you get optimum benefit, higher does than optimum you lose benefit/and/or get undesirable affects possibly including the symptoms you are trying to treat sometimes).

CBD apparently has a short half life in the body. This means you break it down pretty quick, as in an hour or two. This is a problem for CBD as a pharmaceutical drug. Hence they are searching for a synthetic that works like CBD but last longer.

Your endocannabinoid receptors in your body include CB1 and CB2 and some others. THC from marijuana stimulates CB1. It is axiogenic, that is causes anxiety. Now before the weed smokers jump on this about how it relaxes them, note it depends on your particular physiological state. If you do not have anxiety problems, THC may well not cause anxiety in you. This is not unusual. If you do suffer from anxiety, chances are THC might make you more anxious. CB1 receptor stimulation is the high associated with marijuana. CB2 stimulation does not get you high, but appears to have substantial anxiolytic (stops anxiety) and antidepressant properties (among other beneficial effects). I am not a marijuana user, but Cannabis indica apparently has much more CBD than THC. Although there is some THC still, so this may or may not work for anxiety. (Basically two plants of the same species can have differing amounts of CBD and THC, so it is a crap shoot, even if your dispensary claims theirs contain little THC). All in all it is best not to use marijuana to get CBD but I certainly understand why people do.

There are other CB2 receptor agonists besides CBD, most are pharma chemicals under development, however there is one natural CB2 agonist called beta-caryophyllene. This is a natural terpene found in certain foods and is used a food additive. So it is legal and safe, at least at low doses in food. The problem is finding a botanical source with lots of caryophyllene. Many food sources are low. And by the way, before you hit the wikipedia page, many of the food sources they list as having high amounts are not correct based on scientific analysis.

One problem with food sources is that if it has caryophyllene, it also has other stuff too which may counteract any beneficial effects. I think Hops has caryophyllene, but it also has humalene which actually antagonizes GABA receptors (which means that component causes anxiety). Certain peppers like Uzizza (a west african pepper) has relatively high levels of caryophyllene, but it also has piperine. Now here is were your results may vary. Piperine is the peppery taste of pepper. It is believed to also have antidepressent qualities. I have tried this pepper and it gives me the runs something awful which makes my anxiety and depression worse. However, if you do not suffer this fate, it might work for you. This is food mind you, not a drug, it is a type of pepper (but it is different from common black pepper). Of course caution is in order for those of you that suffer from food allergies when trying some new food types.

Anyway, thought I would share rather than just read. I see a lot of confusion and a lot of technically incorrect things posted by some folks. This my help those of you who have taken CBD in understanding why it works in some instances but perhaps not others.


----------



## nicholaspaz

*CBD in hemp seeds*

hemp seeds (fruits) are rich in cannabidiol & they are edible


----------



## nicholaspaz

hemp seeds (fruits) are rich in cannabidiol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

nicholaspaz said:


> hemp seeds (fruits) are rich in cannabidiol


I didn't know that. Once I get a job I want to get hemp seeds again. I've bought them once and they are delicious.


----------



## ShadyAftermath123

Darby said:


> If you do suffer from anxiety, chances are THC might make you more anxious. CB1 receptor stimulation is the high associated with marijuana. CB2 stimulation does not get you high, but appears to have substantial anxiolytic (stops anxiety) and antidepressant properties (among other beneficial effects). I am not a marijuana user, but Cannabis indica apparently has much more CBD than THC. Although there is some THC still, so this may or may not work for anxiety. (Basically two plants of the same species can have differing amounts of CBD and THC, so it is a crap shoot, even if your dispensary claims theirs contain little THC). All in all it is best not to use marijuana to get CBD but I certainly understand why people do.


So how do you suggest people obtain the benefits of CBD? I have tried CBD from the Hemp opposed to Marijuana and it's not very effective - not to mention it's overpriced x1000. It sounds like you just made a blanket statement claiming that all places that sale marijuana and have their buds labeled with a certain high CBD to low THC ratio, really have little idea exactly what they're selling you? May I ask how you have come to that conclusion? Again, how would you have people attain natural CBD opposed to any synthetic CBD or any synthetic substance big Pharma pushes on us. I personally would respond well to any low level of THC considering it would be relatively foreign to me considering the black market has always pushed high THC levels without educating you on CBD.

Just brainstorming here but here's the conclusion I have come to for what's in my best interest for my (and maybe your) anxiety based on everything I've read on a handful of forums, although no one has said to do EXACTLY what I'm about to say. I had to piece all this together and trust my intuition. All feedback is welcome here people. 

I'm not in a marijuana friendly state now but will be in Colorado this Summer. Over June (give or take a week) I will take (inhale, oral tinctures, or edibles) semi-large doses of high CBD marijuana on a regular basis (low to semi-low THC and maybe even exactly a 1:1 ratio considering I've read that may be best if you can handle it given the plant's natural synergy has a 1:1 ratio of CBD and THC), and then begin tapering off from that point forward for the month of July or so. At the end of that 8-10 week period, my intuition tells me that my head will be in its desired place anxiety-wise, and from that point forward I can simply use CBD occasionally/situational as one might use Xanax.

Thoughts?

**Let me add that I have used marijuana for a handful of years. I have a inherent anxiety when it comes to talking to people. The most at peace, anxiety-free I have ever been was when I was smoking regularly in those first few years of doing so (college) but marijuana eventually exacerbated my anxiety problem (to the extreme while on it and on another level, period). I'm confidant the THC levels were through the roof, and I was completely unaware of CBD.


----------



## BillShainde

*HempVap!*

I have been experiencing social anxiety throughout my life. I have been on everything from xanax to valium to kilonopin. I became an alcoholic as well due to my fear of social situations. I have sobered up now for the past two years and only use marijuana. Yes, marijuana does increase my anxiety sometimes, especially certain strains. I have recently heard about CBD and the benefits that it has for anxiety. While searching on the net, I found a vaporizer pen that is legal in all fifty states that contains CBD rich oil. There is absolutely no THC in it, this is why it is legal. They have different flavored oils and they taste fantastic. HempVap.com is the name of the site. I got my pen in recently and I could feel it working instantly. Its easy CBD intake. It tastes good. It works. Check it out. And to everyone that is alongside me that is challenged by anxiety on a daily basis, know that you are not alone and keep your head up!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

BillShainde said:


> I have been experiencing social anxiety throughout my life. I have been on everything from xanax to valium to kilonopin. I became an alcoholic as well due to my fear of social situations. I have sobered up now for the past two years and only use marijuana. Yes, marijuana does increase my anxiety sometimes, especially certain strains. I have recently heard about CBD and the benefits that it has for anxiety. While searching on the net, I found a vaporizer pen that is legal in all fifty states that contains CBD rich oil. There is absolutely no THC in it, this is why it is legal. They have different flavored oils and they taste fantastic. HempVap.com is the name of the site. I got my pen in recently and I could feel it working instantly. Its easy CBD intake. It tastes good. It works. Check it out. And to everyone that is alongside me that is challenged by anxiety on a daily basis, know that you are not alone and keep your head up!


This Vape pen sounds really good. I might have to get one when I get some money. How many puffs does it take for you to tell a difference?


----------



## MrKappa

I'll agree with you OP, and say the clandestine manufacturing of cheap marijuana, and syntheic alternatives, along with the occasional dip in harder chemicals as preservative and a little extra high are responsible for emergency room visits where psychosis are reported.

It's along the lines of moonshine and led poisoning.

Good marijuana, properly manufactured is one of the greatest healing substances there are. As with any substance however, too much will leave you worse off. Eat a pound of chocolate every day for a few months, let me know how you feel, right?


----------



## istayhome

Man, We don't NEED to do nothing man.


----------



## huckedinthefed

I smoked every day for 6 months and it really messed with my anxiety, paranoia, and depression. The last two times I smoked I had terrible panic attacks that made me psychotic for a little and took a long time to recover from. It was a very potent sativa so it really messed with me. Paxil stopped working for me (I shouldn't have mixed them), so last week my doctor started tapering me off it while starting me on Effexor and gave me a prescription of Lorazepam (atevan). The first two days I was on Effexor I felt wonderful - i was happy, confident, talking to girls and even got a number at school with ease. I was truly being myself and I felt wonderful. After that though I didn't really feel that anxious but I felt very depressed, anxious, paranoid...ever since then i've been in a weird withdrawn state of mind and I'm really not feeling good at all. I've decided I no longer want to be on anti depressants and I'm slowly starting to ween myself off of them and I just scheduled an appointment for a medical marijuana license. I'd rather something safer and something more beneficial - there were times when I was high that I felt wonderful, and other times that I ended up on a dark downward spiral. I'm sick of not feeling like myself. When i'm not anxious i'm shy and timid and that's not who i am. When i'm around the right people, or talking to myself or looking in the mirror, the real me comes out - i'm smart, funny, charismatic, etc...and I think being on a high cbd strain with little to no thc is the best thing for me. if antidepressants are going to make me feel like this and be this hard to quit i'd rather take matters into my own hands and do what i think is best for me. hopefully this works...


----------



## istayhome

huckedinthefed said:


> I smoked every day for 6 months and it really messed with my anxiety, paranoia, and depression. The last two times I smoked I had terrible panic attacks that made me psychotic for a little and took a long time to recover from. It was a very potent sativa so it really messed with me. Paxil stopped working for me (I shouldn't have mixed them), so last week my doctor started tapering me off it while starting me on Effexor and gave me a prescription of Lorazepam (atevan). The first two days I was on Effexor I felt wonderful - i was happy, confident, talking to girls and even got a number at school with ease. I was truly being myself and I felt wonderful. *After that though I didn't really feel that anxious but I felt very depressed, anxious, paranoid...ever since then i've been in a weird withdrawn state of mind and I'm really not feeling good at all. I've decided I no longer want to be on anti depressants and I'm slowly starting to ween myself off of them and I just scheduled an appointment for a medical marijuana license. I'd rather something safer and something more beneficial - there were times when I was high that I felt wonderful, and other times that I ended up on a dark downward spiral. I'm sick of not feeling like myself. When i'm not anxious i'm shy and timid and that's not who i am. When i'm around the right people, or talking to myself or looking in the mirror, the real me comes out - i'm smart, funny, charismatic, etc...and I think being on a high cbd strain with little to no thc is the best thing for me. if antidepressants are going to make me feel like this and be this hard to quit i'd rather take matters into my own hands and do what i think is best for me. hopefully this works..*.


So Let me get this straight, pot triggered anxiety symptoms, you quit and switched to pharmaceuticals which then those drugs made you worse as well. So now you are quitting the pharmaceuticals and plan to smoke weed again. Are you crazy boy? Why not just try sobriety? If A doesn't help and B doesn't help, why not try C rather than going back to A. That sounds like complete insanity to me. Sounds like you just want to use weed even though it is to your detriment and you know it.


----------



## Droz23

*Correct?*



huckedinthefed said:


> I smoked every day for 6 months and it really messed with my anxiety, paranoia, and depression. The last two times I smoked I had terrible panic attacks that made me psychotic for a little and took a long time to recover from. It was a very potent sativa so it really messed with me. Paxil stopped working for me (I shouldn't have mixed them), so last week my doctor started tapering me off it while starting me on Effexor and gave me a prescription of Lorazepam (atevan). The first two days I was on Effexor I felt wonderful - i was happy, confident, talking to girls and even got a number at school with ease. I was truly being myself and I felt wonderful. After that though I didn't really feel that anxious but I felt very depressed, anxious, paranoid...ever since then i've been in a weird withdrawn state of mind and I'm really not feeling good at all. I've decided I no longer want to be on anti depressants and I'm slowly starting to ween myself off of them and I just scheduled an appointment for a medical marijuana license. I'd rather something safer and something more beneficial - there were times when I was high that I felt wonderful, and other times that I ended up on a dark downward spiral. I'm sick of not feeling like myself. When i'm not anxious i'm shy and timid and that's not who i am. When i'm around the right people, or talking to myself or looking in the mirror, the real me comes out - i'm smart, funny, charismatic, etc...and I think being on a high cbd strain with little to no thc is the best thing for me. if antidepressants are going to make me feel like this and be this hard to quit i'd rather take matters into my own hands and do what i think is best for me. hopefully this works...





istayhome said:


> So Let me get this straight, pot triggered anxiety symptoms, you quit and switched to pharmaceuticals which then those drugs made you worse as well. So now you are quitting the pharmaceuticals and plan to smoke weed again. Are you crazy boy? Why not just try sobriety? If A doesn't help and B doesn't help, why not try C rather than going back to A. That sounds like complete insanity to me. Sounds like you just want to use weed even though it is to your detriment and you know it.


*By the looks of this threads length and the amount of information i've gathered in just 20 minutes of reading, coupled with my own personal research, experimentation, and battle with anxiety, I have come to the determination that your comments here are absurd. To put it in poker terms "you just Bluffed and I got the Nutz". *

Here are the likely real ABC's. One must start with C not A since C is the villain. This is the SAS forum, as such, I will happily choke on this thread if huckedinthefed was not already under the care of a MD prior to smoking pot. Meaning, C lead to action B and then B+A sometimes resulting in C. Notice a problem?

Whats the Answer?

B is SSRI's and Benzo's. SSRI's used for anxiety I have found to be effective long term but with side effects basically making the anxiety worth it. ex. Numb all day, lost lybido, moodless, depression. sounds like the life of a heroin addict! With Benzo'z are very effective short term but addictive and leads to stacking doses, possible antithetic effects "depressed mood, thoughts of suicide or hurting yourself, unusual risk-taking behavior, decreased inhibitions, no fear of danger"(RXlist.com)

C is living with anxiety sober? My Panic attacks flow to bouts of deep depression and worry.

A is smoke pot. anxiety, Panic attacks, wonderful mood, great social life, coach lock, deep introspection, Sleep, calm, bliss, joy, respect for the little things. 



 ---watch this and let your mind wonder.

How does this and up?

It's an anxiety Loop? But A is the wonder of billions of years of DNA mutations to arrive at a highly customizable plant that may directly change the retreatment of this debilitating disorder. I've smoked nightly for 6 month straight and have come to this conclusion pragmatically.

Note: I live in Colorado and i get versions of most strains, doses, and formats one can possibly want.

My results;
THC rich Bud (Sativas especially) low in CBD can induce a anxiety spiral to panic attacks but is strain dependent. Indica strains have better effects in general however, both are bred mostly for the THC levels (7%-23% and vary between .25-2% CBD.

Extracts such as Oil's, Hashes, DAB's, Earwax... Provide great highs with minimal to no anxiety relief, though not a antagonist.

But wait there's more! CBD Dominate strains have shown to be extremely effective for me in reducing anxiety. Both during use and even days after.

One strain, Cannatonic, ranges from 1:1 to 2:1 CBD/THC levels up here. In my opinion this strain is Medicine for me. If you don't want to be high there are 0 to Near 0 THC strains out there to test. Even transdermal patches now exist with time release.

*My experiment. 1 bowl of Island Sweet Skunk http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/island-sweet-skunk-2/ The Strain is a handful. 10 min later I was completely baked so to say. 10min after I'm having heart palps, clam hands, light sensitivity, and shakes at 30 min. I add Cannatonic (http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/cannatonic) to the mix, about half a bowl. 5-10min later I'm cool as can be. waves of refreshing chills sooth the pain. Bowl after bowl, 5 in told, of the Island Sweet Skunk and the Anxiety doesn't return. I went halves on the strains a day later. No anxiety. Smoking only Cannatonic alone? Same/more relief and less High. *

Final thoughts. Opinions are valuable and should be expressed. But is sucks getting kicked in the nuts by ignorance. Point is, why would one start with the problem "C" and find it logical to return to C. The mans post was a cry for help and logical choice given the thread info.

P.S Ready carefully


----------



## NateDEEzy

ShadyAftermath123 said:


> So how do you suggest people obtain the benefits of CBD? I have tried CBD from the Hemp opposed to Marijuana and it's not very effective - not to mention it's overpriced x1000. It sounds like you just made a blanket statement claiming that all places that sale marijuana and have their buds labeled with a certain high CBD to low THC ratio, really have little idea exactly what they're selling you? May I ask how you have come to that conclusion? Again, how would you have people attain natural CBD opposed to any synthetic CBD or any synthetic substance big Pharma pushes on us. I personally would respond well to any low level of THC considering it would be relatively foreign to me considering the black market has always pushed high THC levels without educating you on CBD.
> 
> Just brainstorming here but here's the conclusion I have come to for what's in my best interest for my (and maybe your) anxiety based on everything I've read on a handful of forums, although no one has said to do EXACTLY what I'm about to say. I had to piece all this together and trust my intuition. All feedback is welcome here people.
> 
> I'm not in a marijuana friendly state now but will be in Colorado this Summer. Over June (give or take a week) I will take (inhale, oral tinctures, or edibles) semi-large doses of high CBD marijuana on a regular basis (low to semi-low THC and maybe even exactly a 1:1 ratio considering I've read that may be best if you can handle it given the plant's natural synergy has a 1:1 ratio of CBD and THC), and then begin tapering off from that point forward for the month of July or so. At the end of that 8-10 week period, my intuition tells me that my head will be in its desired place anxiety-wise, and from that point forward I can simply use CBD occasionally/situational as one might use Xanax.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> **Let me add that I have used marijuana for a handful of years. I have a inherent anxiety when it comes to talking to people. The most at peace, anxiety-free I have ever been was when I was smoking regularly in those first few years of doing so (college) but marijuana eventually exacerbated my anxiety problem (to the extreme while on it and on another level, period). I'm confidant the THC levels were through the roof, and I was completely unaware of CBD.


Try the strain "Charlotte's Web", I think it's the highest CBD strain and lowest THC- it's used not to get high but used as a medicine.


----------



## dasore

Hi ..I really want to try CBD.........Can you tell where I can get it from and which is the best and least expensive way to get the right CBD.

I googled http://hempmedspx.com/room/canchew-gum/ but this is quite expensive

Dasore


----------



## danpc

dasore said:


> Hi ..I really want to try CBD.........Can you tell where I can get it from and which is the best and least expensive way to get the right CBD.
> 
> I googled http://hempmedspx.com/room/canchew-gum/ but this is quite expensive
> 
> Dasore


The best place to buy CBD right now is eBay - from small time sellers rather than big businesses. I bought this CBD oil a few days ago and it arrived this morning:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HEMP-DERIVE...ary_Supplements_Nutrition&hash=item1e8d415f5c

It'll take a few days before I know if it's working or not, but it's a good price.


----------



## Mustafa

CBD what a fantastic placebo.


----------



## fineline

im thinkin of buying a sack of cannabidiol instead of my old enemy/friend booze.

i support legalization!


----------



## jdd3

*going to colorado*

 I have a son that was diagnosed with schizophrenia about a year ago. he's been on this modern medicine that we have to keep changing because nothing seems to work. If we don't find something that helps him soon I'm going to be psychotic. I worry about him and I feel desperate to help him.
 hearing about you're experience with CBDs gives me hope, though I live in North Carolina
which is full of bible thumping republican tea baggers who seem to be against any social enlightenment so I'm not sure when we'll be able to get medical Cannibus legally, it could be a decade. I can't wait that long so we'll probably be going to Colorado in the near future.
 I saw that you wanted help getting the word out about CBDs. I really want to help! what can we do?


----------



## jsr

*Agree on cbd*

I've been using CBD vape and CBD tinctures for a few months now. I can tell a big difference. My mood seems better, stress seems down and my anxiety has lowered. I support CBD.


----------



## nubly

lol


----------



## fran49

*I see there is a lot of confusion here*

I see there is a lot of confusion here. Let me briefly illustrate it this way. Regular Marijuana is the absolute WORST thing for my anxiety. I tried it recently and sure enough, my anxiety was bad because of it. I suffer from SA and depression.
Klonopin works for my SA but I don't like taking it.

I tried a CBD tincture made from AC/DC pot, a strain of pot with almost no THC and 20% CBD. IT DOES NOT MAKE YOU HIGH. Not only did it greatly relieve my SA, it cured my life-long insomnia. It is also a great pain-reliever.

The confusion I see in this thread is that folks are confusing typical pot, that is high in THC (the stuff that make you HIGH) with CBD, which makes you calm, and actually counteracts the effects of THC. CBD was bred out of pot over the last few decades, now it has been discovered that the CBD is very helpful. So, there are a few strains that have almost no THC in them, ACDC, Charlotte's Web, Harlequin, and some others. I actually purchased ACDC pot and made my own tincture, but some dispensaries sell it pre-made.

I live in the BAY Area (SF) and have a MMJ card, so getting this stuff is easy for me. But still, 98% of MMJ is the high THC, low CBD stuff. And what I use is just the opposite, high CBD and almost no THC. *BIG DIFFERENCE!!!!
*
I tried Many, many pharm meds and CBD pot (without THC) is incredible stuff.

I hope this clears up some confusion.


----------



## BIGDUMBJARHEAD

*I can only hope this works for me*

I have smoked pot in the past (a long time ago) and had normal reactions, I am in Colorado and actually just went to a dispensary and got a gram then was surfing around on their site and found CBD and so on, I have been a member her for not too long but love this article and am going out to get some CBD today, after joining this site I spoke with my Dr. about my SA and he gave me some meds(don't remember the name) but OMG I was a total zombie so I got off of that quick, I will reply with some feedback from a new Guiney pig and let you know if it helps me, :clap


----------



## rainerskill

hey Guys,i first Heard- about cannabidiol in this thread.thanks to the Opening poster.thank you alot.i suffer from drug induced psychosis(constently feeling wathed,paranoid,thought distortions,low drive for everything).

i tried different cbd oils but nothing worked,i discovered that they in general don't have much mg cbd in it and that they are overpriced immensely..if you get a bottle of cbd with 6% cbd and 10ml in it you have below 10mg of pure cbd.in Studys patients Took 800mg per day for psychosis or 400mg for social anxiety.that are alot 30$ bottles...

it tried for a long Time to get cbd, i even Called thc pharm which produces Synthesized cbd.they charge 220€ for a daily Dosis(400mg)....anyways i Found a way to get cheap cbd !!!!

you buy Industrial hemp(legal in Europe,not sure about america) which Contains below 0,16% thc and 1%-2,3% cbd.then you make your own oil out of it.its pretty simple and can be done without expensive Tools.basically you decarboxynate Cbda to cbd.i give you some links with instructions. you Cook it for an hour in Olive oil and then extract the oil from the plant(Pressing).i cooked it for 60mins in cream at 120celsius grad(cbd is liposoluble ) and then pressed it into Yoghurt.its not rocket science, anyone can do this.

used 15g of Industrialisierung hemp with 1,8% cbd.so i got 200-270mg cbd out of it.industrial hemp is pretty cheap(payed 13€ for 100g)

http://www.bedrocan.nl/userfiles/file/cannabs oil hazekamp Romano.pdf

!!!!!!


----------



## fran49

*CBD works for my SA*

I have only tried the CBD from actual marijuana, not the Hemp Oil that almost everybody, that I have seen post about this, says doesn't work.
I know the marijuana derived CBD is amazing for me.
I live in the Bay Area so I'm lucky and have many sources. It is still a little hard to find but not too difficult. Two sources for me are Pianta in Vallejo, CA (you can search for them) or Synergy Wellness, in Woodacre, CA. I don't have any stake in either company.
The strain I use is AC/DC. It is about 20:1 CDB:THC ratio. Almost no THC and very high CBD, It does not get you high.
I hope this helps.
Also, remember, most marijuana is high in THC and VERY low in CBD, You have to be a detective to find the right stuff. I buy the tinctures and they are laboratory-test for CBD and THC content.
Blessings.


----------



## fran49

*Not all strains of marijuana are alike*



Inshallah said:


> My social anxiety used to get a lot worse after having smoked weed. Worse than after high doses of caffeine even. Am I missing something here?


Yes, you had high-THC, low-CBD marijuana, which comprises about 99% of marijuana you get currently.
High-CBD marijuana is pretty rare, but its out there. AC/DC is a strain that has almost no THC. 
Do some additional research on this or PM me.


----------



## omalleytac

You can find it online. I just ordered some from zencbdoil.com


----------



## Chuwey

Coming to the conversation late and can't possibly read every post here, but skimming many, there does seem to be a lot of confusion between straight marijuana and CBD. CBD is way way unlikely to cause anxiety in the way that THC does for some. The major problem, though, seems to be CBD's current price. Effective doses range, at least as concluded by the review below, from 300 to 600 mg. Compare that with Wonder CBD 25:1 Extract. The entire bottle contains 350mg of CBD (12mg per dropper dose) and costs $60. Just took a glance at the Zen CBD Oil cited in the post above, and it does look cheaper by half, but still way expensive if the analysis below is even relatively accurate. There may be some other problems with day-long relief, also discussed in the paper below, but the price makes it a non-starter, at least on my budget! In time and with luck, the price will continue to go down, but it'll need to go way down for me.

"Evidence from human studies strongly supports the potential
for CBD as a treatment for anxiety disorders: at oral doses
ranging from 300 to 600 mg, CBD reduces experimentally
induced anxiety in healthy controls, without affecting baseline
anxiety levels, and reduces anxiety in patients with SAD [Social Anxiety Disorder]."

http://www.researchgate.net/profile..._Disorders/links/55ef112d08aef559dc44b49b.pdf


----------



## 2Fun4Days

If you are based in the USA then it should be available over the counter. In the UK it has been confirmed as legal by the Home Office for over 12 months since 23 April 2014.
I have found some articles to be useful from this link on.fb.me/1ivWE4K . The strongest product seems to be 12,000mg CBD, no doubt you could dilute to personal requirements?

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## 2Fun4Days

Hi
There are many new players that have entered the UK market within the last 12 months.
For Pharmas they do need long trials to meet the regs, however, there are a few natural suppliers.
One that comes to mind has preperations upto 12,000mg. So you could dilute to your requirements!
Try http://on.fb.me/1ivWE4K
Can you let us know how you get on?


----------



## kiiinglouie

from personal exp the strain acdc 1:20+ thc to cbd does wonders for anxiety 
no anxiety rebounds, no withdrawal and put you in a really good mood, and for dam sure doesnt cause addiction 
better than any SSRI or benzos 
high levels of thc is a bad idea for anxiety but if the ratio is atleast 1:1 thc to cbd or 2:1 cbd to thc the cbd will counteract the ill effects of the thc as high levels of thc will induce anxiety, paranoia,and panic attacks 
why its illegal in so many states still amazes me as it can provide relief not only to people with anxiety and depressive issues but also cancer patients
oh how i ponder about moving to a legal state 
it really is a well worth trip to a legal state if you are not in one to atleast exp it 
the good thing is you can find tinctures and even sprays for people who do not want to smoke it


----------



## Lauris

weed induces panic attacks for people with panic disorder, like me and the anti-psychotic properties induce dysphoria for people with major depressive disorder. I tried it at least a dozen of times, different strains, different methods of smoking and as soon as it hit, I regretted it, I wanted to be myself again. I'd rather drink alcohol than smoke weed or take cannabidiol and I don't even like alcohol.


----------



## tornadobill

THC is so nasty! I rather take shrooms-less anxiety,tachycardia and paranoia


----------



## chicagochuck

I am skeptical about buying the oil, its to expensive to not work.....

Weed works for me I cant speak on the strains but it does work. I have never abused it just smoking here and there with buddies. So I cant speak on the long term anxiety affects.

It has just became legal here in Illinois but I have no medical marijuana card. I will see my psychiatrist, I haven't saw her in a year. She has me down for GAD and depression but those are not on the list for the card. I do have some ptsd from my upbringing and have alot of the symptoms but I never relayed that to her, I have just always been so embarrassed of the issues that I have. She will most likely think its just a ploy. I'm sure it is a lot of people who are trying to get the card for the wrong reason.

She is pretty cool so I'll see what she says.


----------



## justin1287

There was a CBD AMA on reddit today:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/41aaac


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't get it. If we need it then why don't normies need it?


----------



## dreamedm

Ordering it tomorrow, G-d willing. Will post my experience.


----------



## Pretty queen

You don't understand. Don't take something for long time if it is not a natural hormone/vitamin etc.

We need to increase GABA(A) receptor function to kill our social anxiety. It must be something that acts as an benzodiazepine. Pregnenolone and progesterone are GABA(A) agonist and you can use them for life. They are bioidentical hormones.

Ask your doctor.


----------



## Sindy Paulson

Hi there i am user of CBD oil for anxiety, i tried different medications for anxiety and which are not much helpful for me after a lot of trails i found out CBD is helping better for me to improve my mental illness. I can suggest 10 Best CBD Oils for Anxiety[/URL] which may help others to get better with thier mental illness.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I find cbd to be pretty helpful. It keeps me from reaching panic levels of anxiety and relieves the tension I carry around in my body. I feel that it harms me socially though, since it seems like any cannabinoid makes me more dissociative than I already am. Conversing effectively with others and remaining attentive is something that's already very difficult for me to begin with. I probably need a lot of therapy for that.


----------



## dwilliams

I very much agree with you. While we can't deny the fact that CBD is considered by many people as a bad drug, it has a lot of life-changing benefits that can help improve the quality of our life. For those who want to learn more about how CBD can be beneficial to our health, I recommend you to take a look at this website here: https://ultrazencbd.com/cbd-oil-benefits


----------

